# Official Dyno Thread



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*

everyone post up your setups and whatever other USEFUL information 
the purpose of this is to show comparisons of different turbos, software, and even different dynos
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















*Please post the following information:*
-1 or more dyno sheets
-Information *engine* mods.
*Want to know specifics about a dyno posted?*
Please ask in this thread
_Non Dyno Posts will be removed without warning_


_Modified by Boostin20v at 4:29 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

Ok well here we go.... Hopefully others will follow. 
Both of these on pump gas on approx 65 degree F days.
"Street Tune"








"Track Tune" (Boost MBC'd at 23.5 PSI)








Mods as of the dynos:
APR Stage 3
APR 3" DP to 2.5" catback
EVO FMIC
N75J
Injen CAI (Have an EVO stack now but haven't dyno'd yet)
Samco boost hoses
Forge 006 Diverter Valve
NGK BKR7E's @ .028
Newsouth PowerGasket PLUS
Both dyno's were done at AP Tuning in Lebanon PA.


----------



## playr158 (Aug 30, 2005)

02' jetta
stock DV
diode mbc
open downpipe
would spike up to 15psi but won't hold do to a leaking stock DV


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (playr158)*

pump (93) 21.5psi








overlay of pump and 115 octane, still 21.5psi with additional 3* of timing in the file for 115 octane.








awp stock block/head
custom log mani
3" dp/2.5" exhaust
50 trim t3/t4 (non dbb) .48/3 turbine
630cc injectors
custom tune
btw, this is with oem diff/clutch as well.










_Modified by under boost at 3:31 PM 6-14-2006_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (under boost)*











_Modified by skydaman at 5:11 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (skydaman)*









APR 91 Oct, 2.5" APR DP to a 2.5" Remus non-resonated, N75J. A bit of Vtune. It was about 55 degrees.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

2000 Golf 1.8T
Apr Stg3 /w GT2871R turbo add on
Apr Stg3 software + AIC
104 octane Blue
93 octane Red
Q&A session
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2661682










_Modified by Wolk's Wagon at 11:15 AM 6-19-2006_


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

Average of 293whp 283 tq on Mustang Dyno. 
Unitronic s/w
42lb/hr Delphis
Stock Block and head
Gt2871r .64
Fast A2 Manifold
Stock Airbox
3" dp ->2.5 miltek


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

my *old T3-Super60 *dyno (100 octane) 
- REVO BT software
- 440cc injectors
- 3" exhaust
- GReddy FMIC (T31)

Hopefully I'll have some soon of the GT3076r on 100 octane..
_319 whp / 307 wtq_


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

i just dynoed today...but no files or scanner to put up the chart
big numbers though








378 on 22 psi with the smoothing off
368 with the smoothing on
pump gas










_Modified by Midnight_1.8T at 9:00 PM 6-14-2006_


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Midnight_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_1.8T* »_i just dynoed today...but no files or scanner to put up the chart
big numbers though








378 on 22 psi with the smoothing off
368 with the smoothing on
pump gas









_Modified by Midnight_1.8T at 9:00 PM 6-14-2006_

when could you get them for us either the chart scanned or send one of us the actual dyno file and we will make a jpeg out of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
specs on what you dynoed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

i can get it scanned probably later tonight.i dont think APTuning sends the file out, so i will have to scan them.
as far as specs....just click on the my car link...everything is in there and its updated

the only thing that has changed between my two dynos were the turbo


_Modified by Midnight_1.8T at 9:29 PM 6-14-2006_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Midnight_1.8T)*

109oct, 26psi and GT28RS .86








Clutch slipped so bad it even made a cloud of smoke.








*UPDATE:* 
378whp on 103/116oct mix
331whp on 93oct
GT2871R .64 and still having clutch problems.










_Modified by GT-ER at 11:00 PM 8-26-2006_


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_
that's the biggest I have... the 400whp one will be larger so u can see it better









i wasn't talking to you i guess i should have made it clearer i was talking to durbo20VT
so if he could respond that would be great
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to everyone so far for making this a good informative thread


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

Spooling turbo thread nazi!! looks like everyone that has posted has good #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

My OLD 57 trim t3/t4 set-up at 24psi on pump









My old GT35R set-up. It was all messed up cause i ran a 3" MAF..... I changed the MAF to 3.5" and it pulled harder then ever. Im not even sure if the PSI numbers are right my boost gauge was reading 2 lower


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (Midnight_1.8T)*

APR Stage 3+
evoms fmic
stock airbox w/stock filter and snorkel
3" TB exhaust
93 octane:


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

Stock block and head, APR Stage III+, 3" GHL CB, Eurojet Race Core FMIC, n75J, Pump Gas.
No A/F on this run.












_Modified by Ricky_Rockstah at 9:06 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## dustygti82 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Ricky_Rockstah)*

Mods: t3s60 20 - 19 psi, revo BT Beta t3t4 program, sps3 t3 hb9, cast manifold, 440 cc greentop injectors, 4 bar fpr, 255 lph walbro intank fuel pump, VR MAF housing, power gasket, FMIC, 2.5 inch turboback with testpipe, pullies, greddy profec b spec 2, engine/tranny mounts, ecs stage 1 clutch kit, and peloquin diff.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (dustygti82)*

gt2871r.64 REVO bt. small exhaust, front mount, etc..








heres my ko3s revo dyno.











_Modified by VW1990CORRADO at 10:29 PM 6-19-2006_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*









The setup








1 bar wastegate spring on 93 octane. I do see the boost creep up to 16 lbs or so during a pull....


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

Here is mine. 
GT28RS (the sheet says 28r, but it's a mistake)
[email protected]
vr maf
ATP HW
Nospeed 75mm CB
4-speed transmission
EPL SW 19 psi










_Modified by 20V1.8Tnut at 10:01 AM 6-25-2006_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (20V1.8Tnut)*

Car: 2001 Golf 1.8t
Major mods include:
Greddy 31 FMIC
APR Software running on 93 octane program
Samco TIH
Samco Boost kit (though kinda parted out)
ABD CAI
GHL 2.5 DP/HF cat custom reducer to Greddy G2 catback. (very restrictive)
*5-27-2004* 
















*GT28RS Dyno to come*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (20V1.8Tnut)*

034efi IIc
3071r
22.5 psi
~96.5oct
Stopped @ 400whp(was testing new(safe) settings)











_Modified by Audi4u at 6:32 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Audi4u)*

KO4 with APR KO4 software on 93 pump gas..


----------



## Skoda18T (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*

Here :
GT2871R
440 green tops
3BAR FPR
Spearco intercooler
Custom Manifold, downpipe 3" , all exhaust and silencer 3" 
custom MAF housing and intercooler pipes.
APIXi AVCR boost control
Bonalume BOV
20psi hold boost


----------



## benwaballs (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Skoda18T)*

01gti
apr stg3
apr FMIC
3" GHL TB


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (benwaballs)*


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

GT2871R, 3" exhaust, Delphi 440's spiking 24 psi and holding about 22 psi on 91 octane with alcohol water injection. Revo BT SW timing set at 5.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (desertfx)*

Per Request...
*Bobqzzi's Full Race / ATP Comparrison Dynos*
GT30R 
Compressor 76.2mm, 56 Trim .60 ar
Turbine 60mm, 84 Trim, .82 a/r
AER Stadalone Management (England)
Both Pulls @ 23.5 psi
Superflow Engine Dyno

Full Race
hp - red
tq - teal
ATP
hp - blue
tq - green


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (inivid)*

Setup:
-KO3s
-GIAC X+ race file on 100 octane
-Custom FMIC
-3" Turbo Back Exhaust 
Dynojet








Same setup on a Mustang Dyno:


----------



## AXE_A4 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Silver_B5)*

GT35R, 24.5psi
Eddie Current Engine Dyno
http://www.cdt.com.au/pics/18tdyno.avi 








There is more left in it. The head is built with the schrick solid lifter kit so will rev alot more.
The motor is goign in my car soon, but more tuning will be done on a chassis dyno once I put some kilometres on it.
I can't give you specifics about the dyno. But you can ask Lucas over at the AW performance forums.
http://forums.audiworld.com/pe...phtml 


_Modified by Boostin20v at 9:42 AM 7-24-2006_


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

Outdoor dyno, 90 degress at 25 psi... Not sure if I can squeeze anymore juice out of my KO4.


----------



## zooyork155 (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

K03S
Revo 3bar software (timing 5, boost 9), BoostMachine MBC, 2.5" ebay downpipe (No Cat), 3" muffler shop catback, Homebrew Water/Methanol injection (Stage 1, 1:1 mix), Stock IC, Stock Inlet Piping
Pull #1








Pull #2








Ambient: 90*F
Humidity: ~35%
15minutes between runs
2001 Wolfsburg Jetta (AWW)










_Modified by zooyork155 at 10:59 AM 7-29-2006_


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (zooyork155)*

apr stg3 when I was just lowly fwd. 93 oct pump. tq spike was a parts killer.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*









GT35R .81 T4,2.0 20v, stock head with cat cams. Racecraft intake.
Autronic SMC, MSD DIS2.
Search under username "Lag" for pics.


_Modified by lugnuts at 6:32 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (lugnuts)*

STock AWW engine
GT28rs .86 ar 
internal wastegate
(Wastegate was set at 6psi to lower EGTS for dialy driving-casuing boost to taper that much)
440 injectors Revo BT sofware 
revo settings HB9 Timing 7 on 94 octane
20-22 psi tapering down to 17 at redline 
Bailey Diverter valve
EG solid cold air intake
3" inlet pipe
Custom FMIC using ATP tubing
Greddy Spec 1 Boost controller
255 lph walbro inline pump
3 bar FPR










_Modified by turborabbit77 at 7:45 PM 8-26-2006_


_Modified by turborabbit77 at 7:51 PM 8-26-2006_


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (turborabbit77)*

Allright here it is...93octane, 20psi, APR stage3+, APR Z-flow intercooler, APR 2.5" exhaust, APR Motorsport intake manifold/RS4 throttle body, ported matched head to manifold, UR pullies, stock air box, stock diverter, stock N75. I do see a little mess in the middle of the dyno, but I think a MBC will fix that. 2001 VW Golf 4 door 1.8t AWW with AWP motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by black2001aww at 11:07 PM 8-24-2006_


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (under boost)*

APR 93 (boost 120%)
Milltek TB
APR TIP
N75J
Forge DV
K&N drop in
4th pull. Fan sucked ass and heat soaked big time(5 mph wind)


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Dub-Nub)*









Stage 3 Eip t3/t04b super-v trim .48 a/r stage 3, eurospec 2L full race bottom end, ferrea 1mm oversize stainless steel valves. Eip BT software, 440cc bosch green tops


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (20thAEGti1009)*

The Dyno:








The Setup:








Revo BT
440cc + 280cc Secondery helpers
T3/T4 Stage 1 Clipped with a .48AR
FMIC
3" Turbo Back
MS109/ Ultra 94 Mix


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

This is on a dynojet awd dyno:
93 oct
Revo Stg 2 software
evoms CAI
Forge 007
Megan Racing TB (no cat)
Bosh 4 Bar FPR
GHL lower intercooler pipe
198.7 WHP
248.61 lb/ft torque
heatsoaking like crazy and i used a 710p dv which leaked after 19psi at the time



_Modified by QuaTTro2.8 at 4:44 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (QuaTTro2.8)*









Hybrid turbo based on TD06-20g
83mm pistons (JE), 8.5:1 CR
Eurospec rods
Largeport Cylinder head
Badger5 Equal Length exhaust mani
Dual Plenum intake manifold.
stock cams
2bar boost


----------



## eddiek (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (badger5)*









189.6 hp
236 Lb/ft
Stock K03s
Custom 1.4 bar Program (Needs to be updated)
Samco TIP
Turbo back with OBX 3" down pipe
Forge 007 DV
CAI
N75H 
Not the best HP but once I change the N75 and update my program, I'll see a better result. Time for a K04, you can see where the K03 stops breathing...

_Modified by eddiek at 4:14 PM 10-10-2006_


_Modified by eddiek at 2:26 PM 7-5-2007_


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

went to Quinton Brothers here in good ole Vermont this morning temp was around 66 degrees.
here are the mods:
Engine/Drivetrain:
Kinetic Motorsport k04 turbo 
APR k04 programming 
APR Down pipe program 
APR VTune 
HKKMotorsport Intake Manifold 
Eurospec 4 bar FPR 
Kinetic MS FMIC 
Hyperboost Stratmosphere DV 
N75J waste gate actuater 
Eurosport CAI 
Eurosport 2.5 inch Turbo Back Exhaust 
Samco TIP 
ABD Fuel Pressure Hose 
heres my best pull today, better pix are coming


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*

AEB 1.8t with a GT3076R/22 lbs/Tubular Exhaust Mani/Modified AEB Intake/75mm Throttle Body/100 Octane/L/A intercooler.
365.89FWhp


































_Modified by VariantStg3 at 4:51 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## Jmersh (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (VariantStg3)*

Eurosport Intake
APR Stage 3+
EVOMS FMIC
Forge DV
APR DP + cat
Milltek 2.5" T-back Exhaust


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Jmersh)*

Here's mine...
340bhp
Engine Spec is:
Standard internals
AGU head
IHI VF34 turbo
Jabbasport cast manifold
Merc sprinter van intercooler
See more - http://www.coupehaus.co.uk


----------



## lpclassic (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*









Revo software - going away eventually
Neuspeed P-Flow intake
Neuspeed Lower Intercooler Pipe
Forge Turbo Inlet Pipe
Forge 007 DV
N75 J Race 
Cat back Magnaflow exhaust
All in all pretty pleased, next mods are APR chip, and either front mount or BF side mount. Any suggestions? I want to remain stealthy.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (lpclassic)*

This is a dyno of my Audi TT,ATC engine......








321.8whp,since they had trouble with the tach reading on this run,I did not get a tq. readout,however a earlier run of 301whp had 270 tq..,so I am guessing 280 tq. on this run








Internal WG rod was not tensioned enough I guess,so I had the wierd spiking up top,I have since adjusted it.
GT2871R,.86 turbine
ATP manifold hardware kit+manifold
ATP Mk4 IC kit
REVO stg1 KO3 sw,running stock MAF,injectors,fuel pump,tweeked with LW and adj. FPR.,MBC+diode.
25 psi, 92 octane w/octane booster,85 deg.ambient
No CEL and starts/drives like stock.








car;










_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 11:18 AM 11-11-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2006)

2003 GTI
Completely stock (paper filter)
Unitronic stg1+ 94 octane


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









GT3071r at 24psi. 93/100 mix. No Lemmiwink tweaks. Unitronic 630cc file. 3in ATP dp into 3in cut-out. ball/spring MBC


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*

368whp on pump and 425whp on race.
T3/T4 57trim Stage 3 .63










_Modified by GT-ER at 11:37 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## TheOutsider (Sep 19, 2006)

*GT2871R*

GT2871R @ 23 psi, 91oct, and engine had bad compression (198, 147,151,201) New build under way











_Modified by TheOutsider at 9:24 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

****Daily driven street car****
GT3076r .82 T3
custom tubular header, custom intake manifold
build bottom end (pauter wiseco)
stock aeb head with valve springs
02m with diff, and south bend stage 5 six puck
9lb unorthodox flywheel.
Autronic SM4 standalone
1000cc low imp injectors
aeromotive fuel pump, filters, and regulator
fuel cell
pump gas whp (22psi) vs c-16 whp (31psi)








c-16whp and tq (31psi)










_Modified by EdsGTI at 12:23 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## fxgtiturbo (Mar 28, 2006)

412WHP at 30psi.
425 WTQ
AGU 20V Big ports , 3071R .64 T25 60mm turbine, 630s , Unitronic 630s Pump gas Software , Pauter Rods , Custom Exhaust Manifold , 3.00 Exhaust , K&N panel Filter on Box , Inline Walbro , Snowperformance WI , Apexi AVCR , Apexi AFC Select , Innovate LC1 Wideband , peloquin LSD , everything else stock


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*









apr93 
3inch downpipw
2.5 inch catless cat-back
apr turbo inlet pipe


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (papaskot)*

T3/T4 s trim stage 3 wheel .63hot .48cold
Eip tunnig BT software
custom intercooler with 9in tall core
on the dyno the car boosted 21psi







but i took it on the street and it boosted 23.5 so the numbers are a little high then what the dyno says







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (boraturbo01)*









Blue Run: 18 psi
Red Run: 21 psi
91 octane
~80F Ambient Temp
Gt28r
MAFless
greddy type 31 fmic
Revo Software
440cc
GHL Divorced Downpipe
GHL Shortram intake

i now run the Genesis 415cc injectors, an uprated fuel pump, new GHL exhaust, water/meth injection, Greddy Profec B spec II, and added my MAF back into the mix. 
So now I really want to dyno again soon and see what I'm working with for numbers











_Modified by Seanathan at 3:21 AM 12-30-2006_


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

Here`s links to dyno chart and spec of my Jabbasport modded Seat Leon Cupra R running IHI VF34/20 at 1.6 bar nominal boost- chart readout is bhp at flywheel


More info and performance video at http://www.putfile.com/calpan


_Modified by webbhead at 1:22 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (webbhead)*

2002 1.8T AWP
Bone Stock:
















APR 93, Samco, Magnaflow 2.25 catback, Ghetto ram intake. 








Same mods, Mustang dyno. 
Khyron


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*









APR 93 OCT, GHL 3" DP to stock catback, ECS stage 1 clutch, K&N filter


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Golf_kris)*

Well I finally got some #s for the GTI but unfortunately I didn't get any stock #s to compare it to...
I am running an older version of a GIAC sw, so that's why it is spiking really hard and then dropping... Updated sw to come!

















Mods in the sig...


_Modified by skatingzooyork at 9:36 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## jabbacupra (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (lugnuts)*








[/URL]
249.2bhp & 295.1 lbft/ft
k03s turbo 
turbo back exhaust, 3" d/p 100 Cell cat
k&n intake
forge tip 
FMIC
water/methanol injection
4-bar FPR
Jabbasport remap 

_Modified by jabbacupra at 3:08 AM 3-5-2007_

_Modified by jabbacupra at 7:41 AM 3-5-2007_


_Modified by jabbacupra at 7:42 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_my *old T3-Super60 *dyno (100 octane) 
- REVO BT software
- 440cc injectors
- 3" exhaust
- GReddy FMIC (T31)

Hopefully I'll have some soon of the GT3076r on 100 octane..
_319 whp / 307 wtq_










Well... here are those numbers:
Unitronic ECU w/ updated 630cc file
GT3076r T3/.63
huge ass K&N filter
6"->3.5" Turbohoses air horn
VR6 MAF/1.8t sensor
3" Pagparts inlet
Pagparts exhaust manifold
Pagparts external wastegate setup w/ a 38mm Tial
3" exhaust, no cat, Borla race muffler
ECS lightweight underdriven pullies
2.25" hot side IC pipe
Precision 600hp core
2.5" cold side IC pipe
Tial 50mm bov
stock throttlebody (S4 throttle body being installed soon)
007 large port intake manifold
stock AWW head ported/gasket matched to AEB gasket
Evo Heatshield (AEB) gasket/spacer
630cc Injectors
Walbro 255lph fuel pump
AEB pistons
SCAT rods
GReddy Profec Type-S EBC

DYNORUN_25 - wastegate only (14.5psi), 92 oct., +1.5* timing in lemmiwinks
DYNORUN_26 - 21-22psi, 92 oct., -3.75* timing in lemmiwinks
DYNORUN_27 - 23-24psi, 92 oct, -3.75* timing in lemmiwinks
(pour in 5 gallons of 100 oct. to mix w/ 1/4 tank of 92 octane)
DYNORUN_28 - 23-24psi, 92/100oct., default timing
DYNORUN_29 - 25-26psi, 92/100oct., default timing

























DYNORUN_24 is from my old set of REVO dynos last week. It is compared against my DYNORUN_27 from today. Boost was the same for both dynos, octane was the same for both dynos, and the MAF was plugged in for both dynos. The temperature and weather conditions were very similar as well. Here are the other REVO dynos that did not use the MAF if you want to compare them as well: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3098529


----------



## GTI*1311*AE (Nov 30, 2005)

just got back from the dyno.
my mods are:
GIAC X+
GHL CAI
ABD TIP
3" DP that tapers to stock cat back (catless DP)
MBC that bypasses the N75

first 2 runs were with the DP connected to the stock exhaust.
(first 2 runs were back to back, then we let it cool for about 30 min then ran 2 more back to back)
run 1: 192.73whp 233.89wtq
run 2: 183.12whp 216.74wtq
Second 2 were open DP
run 3: 211.42whp 249.73wtq
run 4: 206.57whp 250.30wtq
http://i54.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (GTI*1311*AE)*

Here is a dyno sheet from my Audi TT








375.9whp,gt2871R,.86 turbine
will post 381whp sheet ater I scan it.


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

K04-15
3" Maf & 380 TT injectors
ER FMIC
Milltek DP & Exhaust
Samco turbo inlet hose
91 Oct.

_Modified by SportyB5 at 10:54 PM 4-4-2007_


_Modified by SportyB5 at 10:54 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*2002 Audi TT 225Q*

2002 225TTQ
APR Stage I 93 octane
EVOMS Intake
EVOMS diverter
These A/F ratios look scary?? 10 is the as low as they record. Same run, just one pic might be clearer. All three runs has Extreme lean to drop extreme rich.
<center>
























</center>

_Modified by PsiGLI at 6:03 PM 4-7-2007_


_Modified by PsiGLI at 6:05 PM 4-7-2007_


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

here's mine:
034 efi 1c
tuned by bobQ on an ENGINE DYNO (this is crank HP not WHP)
AEB head 
CAT cams
CAT adjustble pulley
Carillo rods
wiseco pistons (no overbore)
RMR intake manifold
590 cc/min injectors
adjustable FPR (i am forgetting the pressure)
garret 3071R
VR6 obd1 TB
ATP manifold
22psig

110 octane leaded race fuel


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

APR Motorsport
2 liter
3071r
104 octane
HP & TQU at the wheels.


----------



## neobadajoz (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*

hi all...
my name is antonio, i'm from spain and this is my car:
Audi A4 1.8T b5 FWD.
specs:
full ATP GTRS kit (turbo + downpipe + intake)
iny 440cc top green
Fully customized Ecu map
Diverter Forge motorsport 007
Front IC Xspower
Full Exaust 3"
and other small specs
and that's my result on dyno:








regards and will show my car specs and pictures in a new presentation post.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (neobadajoz)*

02 audi a4 quattro
apr 1+ w/tt 225 injectors(91 octane)
test pipe...now that I think of it I put it on just after the dyno 
decorsa turboback
fmic
forge dv
these are corrected #s and AWD wheel HP/TQ










_Modified by theguy1084 at 6:26 PM 5-2-2007_


_Modified by theguy1084 at 5:01 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

APR 91 oct
3" TB
CAI
custom FMIC
4.7V diode
N75H
*and a dying turbo that refuses to go above 18 PSI*


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

i havent had a chance to scan my latest dyno sheet but i am running a 1.8t stroked to a 2L with eurospecs full race stroker kit. The turbo i am running is a t3/t04b super v-trim. I am using the greddy e-manage to tune everything with. My latest dyno put me at 332whp and 337 wtq in 4th gear on 19psi of boost running 93oct. As soon as i can get to a scanner i will post up the dyno sheet.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*

apr stg3, frontmount, 630cc injectors, Motec M800 standalone. Just off the dyno for the base tune on 93oct pump, hardly any timing work yet. 
















apr programming vs motec








did all the install and wiring myself at an apartment complex parking lot


----------



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

Boost: 2.25bar
Fuel: Sunoco GT+ 109Oct
EFI: MegaSquirt


----------



## Jason1.8T (Jan 9, 2005)

Once again Carboy pulled through for me. When I showed up early, he was ready to go. 
Unfortunately, I don't own a scanner. So, I will try and describe things to you best I can.
I only kept 3 runs, though we did 5 in all. The others we'll call "tuning" runs.
Thanks Rob and Alf for your input. 
Normal rounding of numbers rules apply.
First pull, right off the freeway was 3rd gear. AF read 14.7 @ 5k (Lean):
208 whp/ 244 lb-ft
Much less than I expected, but that is out of the box with no tuning.
Second pull, 3rd gear. Moved timing from 4 to 5 (SPS3). AF read 14.2 @ 5k (Still Lean):
221 whp/ 252 lb-ft
We let the car cool for about 20 minutes before the last run...
Third pull, 4th gear. Same timing @ 5. AF reads 14.0 @ 5k:
227 whp/ 264 lb-ft

http://img183.imagevenue.com/i...o.jpg


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

giac, gt28rs, greddy fmic, 3" dp, 2 1/2 greddy catback, abd intake manifold, cams, and some other goodies.
jd


----------



## UnoQuickDub (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (jd007)*

Pag-parts GT2871R .64 kit
Unitronic 630cc file. 
550cc EV-14 injectors @ 4bar
APR FMIC
Wahlbro intank
21psi


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (UnoQuickDub)*

1803cc 82mm Weisco Pistons, Scat Rods, Cat 53s hydro cams, Ported AEB Head, Homebrew Intake Manifold (with corrected runner 1 flow from test), 550cc RC injectors(Was the limit today see graph.), Timing in the teens on a 114/100 race mix.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## eddiek (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

With my K03s, I dynoed 189.6 hp and 236 lb/tq.
since that dyno I just put in a K04 001 with the same mods.








There is a clear 30 hp gain from one to the other. 
There would be an even higher gain if I didn't blow the diode. You can see in the dyno a stutter 2800 to 3600 rpm. The diode corrected that stutter before it stopped working. I figure I would get another, 5-10 hp if the diode worked. I'll test it in the fall.


----------



## TurboGLS (Feb 20, 2007)

dont have a scanner but here are my numbers
183.7 HP @ 4750 RPM
224.0 TQ @ 3250 RPM
I have Stage 1 GIAC Chip (91-93 octane program)
3 inch down pipe
Test Pipe
and stock cat back(i know huge restriction..lol)
and Intake


_Modified by TurboGLS at 7:38 PM 8-12-2007_


----------



## soapiece (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: (TurboGLS)*

We have almost same numbers and mods, 
183.3HP & 216.1 TQ
http://img205.imageshack.us/im...3.jpg
Revo 91
3inch down pipe
Test pipe
and stock cat back








and Intake


----------



## eip18t (May 3, 2007)

I don't have a scanned copy of my dyno sheet, but after v-tune, my gti made 221 whp and 283ftlbs. 
I have a ko4-01, apr software, 4 bar fpr, megan racing 2.5 in tb, forge 007 dv, intake, kinetic fmic, n75h all on 93 octaine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Today I Dynoed My Car And Put Down Some Great Numbers. I Did 3 Runs On A Mustang Dyno Here In Orlando At CFT With Ambient Temps Of Apporx. 93 Degrees... This Was On 93 Oct Pump Gas...
Mods Are As Follows:
Unitronic Stage 1+
CAI
Greddy Type-S BOV Recirculated
Full 3" Exhaust
Run 1: 222.2whp 276.6whtq
Run 2: 225.6whp 270.1whtq
Run 3: 222.5whp 268.2whtq
I Will Post The Dyno Sheets Tonight When I Get Home From Work...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Big_Tom at 3:15 PM 9-20-2007_


_Modified by Big_Tom at 9:55 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

Here Are The Three Dyno Graphs...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

ME7, 630's, 24psi pump gas, GT3076R...PagParts Manifold, Custom DP/Intake (stock intake/small port head) *CHRIS TAPP TUNE* http://www.tappauto.com or http://www.pagparts.com 



















Then a few weeks later:
Temps were 90 degrees, humidity was right there, I literally was soaking wet when I left, but I was also strapping down other cars there, these are the raw files, we had trouble picking up TQ on some of the runs, the clutch deff. didn't like me that day and today decided to stop working completely...this was about 27-28psi








I had some issues with picking up my TQ reading as I said above, but the same day as the 406whp dyno I also dynoed 30psi of boost to see 2 solid consecutive runs of:
422whp and 423whp
here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBdbHXot4eg
Thanks for the vids Mark


----------



## sotiris (Sep 24, 2007)

this dyno is with the closed BC GIAC file
now i have the open BC file...
leon4 
k04-023
giac 
full 63.5
hjs 200
ttda
fmic
vr6 tb



_Modified by sotiris at 1:48 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

gt28r
atp mani
turbonetics 38wg
440 [email protected]
17psi
plex tuning custom tune


_Modified by 2.0t 20valve at 1:51 AM 10-11-2007_


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (greek 1.8t)*

ABA/AEB 2.0 20v









t3/t4 60-trim .63a/r
17psi, base "out of the box" run.
Mustang Dyno
283Whp, 271Wtq










_Modified by haenszel at 3:51 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## 1.8TEASE77 (May 22, 2007)

03 jetta 1.8T
injen cai
forge dv
chris tapp chipped
201.4whp 248tq on mustang dyno
ill post the dyno sheet later


----------



## Eliseman (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TEASE77)*

Why don't you guys use this website to compare results.
http://www.dyno-plot.co.uk/dyno/dynoplot/index.htm 
Makes it so much easier.
Bernard


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

This was just the other night. 15psi w/ T3/T4 on 93octane









_Modified by miami18tjetta at 6:51 PM 10-25-2007_


_Modified by miami18tjetta at 6:52 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

-SKN Chip tuning Stufe 3 
-K&N panel filter
-Forge frount mount intercooler
-Forge TIP
-Forge SplitR 
-Milltek Sport turbo-back exhaust
-racing N75 valve
-4 bar FPR
-NGK R sparks








flywheel:224,2 ps 
whell:187,5 ps
flywheel 2 whell power loss : 36.7 ps


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (dario_20VT)*

APR Stage 3+
K&N flter
MTM 2.75 exhaust
310whp
298wtq
Flywheel HP is supposed to be 357 (according to the dyno owner/operator)


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (RonN)*

gt3071r 
new Pagparts manifold
Pagparts 3" downpipe
42 Draft Deigns 3" catback
tial 38mm wastegate
genesis 550cc injectors @4bar
bosch 044
unitronics 630 software
first dyno 20 psi second was around 26 psi


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lysholmrado)*

2.0 20v, gt2871r, mika tuning







boost controller wasn't working so I had some mean boost spike


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (brian1973)*

Here's mine. I did this as a before and after comparo. This winter I will be getting apr93 chip. I did 2 pulls in 3rd and 1 in 4th. i still haven't put some spark plug arrestors on my dp, so she was running a lil lean. I was actually satisfied with my numbers considering i don't have a chip just a simple TB exhaust and a K&N air filter. I just can't wait until i get the chip, I'll be drooling for weeks
















By the way, this is a DYNOCOM dyno, the place that we did this at said that this dyno runs approx. 8-10% less than a mustang dyno. So just for S & G's I'd be at 188.87whp and 186.23wtq. So once i get the chip I will be sharing my dyno day with everyone. 
Here is a vid that they made at the dyno day (warning!!!! evo and dsm content) 
http://www.dsmsupport.com/Vide...y.mpg
You can right click and save as instead of viewing threw quicktime








Enjoy!!!!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (BIG_TNZ)*

Ko3s, the short run is in 4th and we started having tach signal issues where one minute it would read correctly and the next say 10k or 0


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

never posted this before on here whoops.
676whp, 465wtq
t3/t67ho
ForceFed manifold, downpipe and intercooler kit, autronic standalone, qed engine hard parts, qed cnc ported cylinder head, c16 38psi


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_never posted this before on here whoops.


Me neither.
Unitronic tuned, GT3076R, Integrated Engineering rods, stock AEB head, PagParts manifold, 007 intake mani with R32 throttle. 
93 octane, 18, 20, and 23 psi








111 octane, 26, 28, and 29 psi


----------



## Casco (Nov 9, 2005)

2004 Jetta Gli Mods
DV
N75 Race Valve
TIP
Intake
Revo stg 1
187HP / 212TQ
9.35ET @ 75mph 1/8 mile
14.6 @ 93mph 1/4 mile









_Modified by Casco at 5:20 AM 12-3-2007_


_Modified by Casco at 5:50 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## MISTERLAX (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

This is my first Dyno run. All i have is a CAI. 2 1/2in Cat-back, and GIAC software. Ithe operator told me that my car wasnt holding the boost at the higher RPM's. Does anyone know why or how to fix that


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

2004 1.8 Turbo Beetle Conv. 6 Spd TIPTRONIC TRANSMISSION!!!
GIAC X+ 91/93 Software
91 Octane Pump Fuel
4 Bar FPR
TurboXS Bypass Valve
Hitachi Coil Packs
2.5" TechTonics Tuning TurboBack W/ Cat & Borla Exhaust
ABD Lower Intercooler Pipe
Runs were made in 4rth gear and ran it until the TCU forced the shift higher.
174.43 HP / 171.47 TQ


















_Modified by sledge0001 at 3:51 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## sotiris (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (sledge0001)*









this with 6 gear
314bhp engine power 5475rmp
410.7nm 4795rmp
_Modified by sotiris at 3:00 AM 1-15-2008_


_Modified by sotiris at 3:01 AM 1-15-2008_


----------



## Casco (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Casco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Casco* »_2004 Jetta Gli Mods
DV
N75 Race Valve
TIP
Intake
Revo stg 1
187HP / 212TQ
9.35ET @ 75mph 1/8 mile
14.6 @ 93mph 1/4 mile









_Modified by Casco at 5:20 AM 12-3-2007_

_Modified by Casco at 5:50 AM 12-30-2007_

New Dyno Today 217HP 280TQ
Added
2.5inch Downpipe with no Cat. Stock catback
Revo Stg2
4 Bar


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Casco)*

2001 GTi 1.8t 68,000 miles... Dalhback chip ( needs an upgrade, still a ko3 file) ko4-001, evom fmic, dalhback dv, cai, tt 2.5" full turbo back, n75k, mbc (inline), silicone boost hoses, ngk7s = ~209hp and ~245tq



















_Modified by PjS860ct at 12:02 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## kimlin85 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

Dyno Dynamics at Swift Motorsports
Baseline pull was with a 42dd downpipe and magnaflow catback, forge 007 diverter valve.
Final numbers were with an added adjustable fpr, revo stage 2 software, and a dyno tune.


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (kimlin85)*


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

Ok, I have 2 dynos that I'll add to the official thread...
First Dyno:
K03s dyno. 4th Gear on 02m. *Mods*: APR FMIC, APR TB Hose, APR 93oct (I don't think this was V-tuned b/c I think my V-tuning was killed when they reflashed a test-pipe file on, but I'll never know as I didn't have a VAG COM cable @ this point - the shop did it. So who really knows?), 3" ATP DP w/test pipe, 2.5" GHL CBE, Carbonio CAI, Forge 007, and maybe some other little things, but I think that about covers the performance aspects.
Edit: More useful info that I withheld, my bad. With this setup I was seeing about 18-19psi spike and through the mid range tapering off to about 12-13psi to redline (between 6500-7000rpms). I do NOT have logs to support this, so I am not sure how accurate those numbers truly are. Most gauges are off a little, so... 


Second Dyno:
k04-02x Dyno. 4th gear on 02m. *Mods:* APR FMIC, custom charge piping, EJ TB Hose, 3" GHL TBE w/cat + resonator, Revo Stg3 K04-02x file w/Unisettings fuel tweaks, 3" VR6 MAF housing w/1.8T Maf Sensor (reason for Uni tweaking), Carbonio CAI, Forge 007, Audi TT225 Injectors @ 4Bar, and I think that's it. 
One thing that should be explained about this dyno is the fact that it was done on MBC. During daily driving partial throttle suffered with the MBC and even when WOT there was "surging" and this shows up on the dyno. The other issue with running MBC for me was that I could only run SPS3 settings of Timing 2. So I would like to include this information for anyone looking for a k04-02x dyno. I changed to N75 control, added a Forge WGA, ABD intake manifold, and now I have a much better running car. Once I re-dyno I'll include those results as well to show any difference. But FWIW, the dyno included was MBC with those issues.
Edit: Just as with the k03s dyno, adding some boosting info. My logs from before this dyno suggest that I was boosting approx. 23psi from 3200-4000rpms, dropping down to 20psi from 4000-5200rpms, and then tapering from there to about 16.5-17psi at redline. Please note that the SW does not request 23psi until 4000 rpms (it scales up slowly) so the MBC skews these figures a good bit.


If anyone wants more info please feel free to IM me with questions







. Also, both dynos have all of the information regarding temps and everything. Both were corrected and on smoothing 5 - so there's no happy dyno-ing here

















_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 10:36 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## MichaelB30 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (04VDubGLI)*









Disreguard a/f, it was not being used during dyno. Also, 1st numbers are from last years dyno on K03s.
Mods:
K04-01
APR K04 s/w (dyno'd on 93 oct.)
Greddy fmic
Kinetic hi-flow exhaust manifold
Eurosport 2.5" turbo back
Forge 007
Injen cia
ECS stage 1 clutch kit 

Update: Now running Unitronic stg 2+ s/w, Audi TT 380cc inj. maf.









_Modified by MichaelB30 at 11:32 PM 5-31-2008_


_Modified by MichaelB30 at 1:16 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## Team Peak Limit (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*









Mods 
-Greddy E-01 Boost [email protected]
-NGK wideband [email protected]@WOT
-OEM bottom end 
-1mm Oversized intake valves standard exhaust 
-Dual-high rate Titanium valve springs and retainers 
-8.5:1 comp ratio head gasket 
-Greddy TD04h-19 turbo upgrade kit w/370cc RC injectors(I need bigger ones)
-Greddy Airnix intake 
-Greddy downpipe 
-HKS SSQ BOV
-Custom 3'' catless exhaust sytem w/ Magnaflow muffler 



_Modified by Team Peak Limit at 4:38 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## aLeX911 (Feb 3, 2007)

my first dyno did 2 month ago. and i had ECU problem while doing the dyno. i have a brand new ECU now, and will do another dyno later this month.
dyno sheet says 03 S4 but it's a A4.
here is the log:
http://spreadsheets.google.com...Sj4Bw










_Modified by aLeX911 at 12:07 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## theHAGGIS (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

2000 jetta AWD
K03
catback 2.5 custom
Forge 007
GIAC Chip
ecs n75 race
evom cai
and 95ºF ambient temp
best of 3 runs...Lets hear it for torque steer woot!!








This is an old dyno but I'm planning to hit the dyno again soon with all the new goodies I've accumulated over the past 6 months.


_Modified by theHAGGIS at 10:06 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## B3NNY (Mar 6, 2008)

Seat Ibiza Cupra 2001
K03s
Forge FMIC
Forge TIP
Milltek Turbo Back
Intake Mani Power Gasket
Jetex Open Cone with 100mm Air Feed
Forge 007p DV
ECS Race N75 Valve
4bar FPR
Revo stg2 Mapping
Ran on good old britsh 99 octane.
231bhp / 263lb/ft









_Modified by B3NNY at 7:33 AM 3-16-2008_


_Modified by B3NNY at 7:34 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Seat Leon VT (Feb 2, 2003)

Seat Leon VT
GT2860RS .64AR
APP Engine
APX Piston
SCAT Rods
RMR Manifold
ATP Manifold
Eurojet FMIC
Jetex Exhaust
R32 Airbox
Walbro Inline
Aeromotive FPR
93 octane
JD Custom Software:


----------



## slvrvnto (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Dyno Thread (Seat Leon VT)*

2002 AWP
Ko3s
Apr 93 oct
Hatachi "E" coil packs
APR 3" Dp
GHL 3" ex
FMIC 
R1 DV










_Modified by slvrvnto at 8:40 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Dyno Thread (slvrvnto)*

AEB block with Wiseco 82mm pistons, Scat 144mm rods, and polished crank.
BF Tubular manifold and GT3582R .82A/R drilled anti-surge compressor cover turbo. (THANKS PAUL/killa







)
AWP head with major portwork, Supertech springs/retainers, OEM valves and new OEM lifters, Cat 1013652 cams.
Aeromotive A-1000 feeding 1000cc injectors.
Autronic SM4 (THANKS KEVIN/lugnuts







)
running C-16, 28.7 psi Boost, turning to ~8k... in an A1 Rabbit GTI weighing ~1825 pounds.





















_Modified by speeding-g60 at 12:21 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

GT28R .64 A/R @ 24psi, 94oct
3" ATP DP w / 2.5" CB Brullen
ATP FMIC
Unitronic 440 file
MBC
short ram
272.7hp & 283.1tq





_Modified by TTime at 7:20 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## welty (Jan 9, 2008)

*dyno welty*

k04-001
98oct in Russia (between 91 and 93 yours







)
2.5" custom downpipe w/o cat
2.5" cat-back Milltek Sport
Digi-tec file
221.9hp, 242tq


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: dyno welty (welty)*

PTE67
Forcefed Engineering Stage 4+


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (sledge0001)*

Okay the dyno results are in...
Not quite what i expected but still a huge improvement over the K03s setup.
Lets look @ the K03s dyno with the GIAC X+ chip: Max WHP 174








Now lets look at the E05B runs with the GIAC E05/K04 File: 
Max Whp without Ntercooler 202 <-- not too shabby...
Max WHP WITH Ntercooler 205 (wow... booo so much for the 50HP they claim on their site )
























So there you have it as promised!!! Here are the un sugar coated results.
The E05b turbo and the K04/E05 GIAC software do make almost a 30 WHP difference when compared to the K03s and the X+ software..
Once again it is a nightmare to attempt to Dyno a tiptronic. We actually ran the car several times and once again found that the 4rth to 5th gear pull was the longest before the TCU forced the up shift..
Also note that when compared to the X+ file the Air to fuel ratio is much better with this tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (sledge0001)*

t3/t4 60-trim, Autronic SM4, Surge Tank, 880cc's at 29psi, 93/116 mix
Stock small port Intake Mani(big port head), and obd1 2.0 throttle body.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (haenszel)*

i found a vid from the last dyno session.... man it sounds real good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHZ6yAHtJLc


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Well i can finally add mine on here....*

Audi TT 225
Well here are the numbers........
GT3076r tial v banded housing .63 ar...pag v banded manifold....630 injectors....Tapp auto 630 tune
This was on 93 pump w/ little fuel additive @ 25 psi
Car was dynoed in AWD
365 AWHP
318 AWTQ


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Well i can finally add mine on here.... (giacTT)*

Here's my new dyno.
Setup is:
2 liter stroker
3071r .64
Schrick Cams Solid lifter head
UNI 630 file
104 fuel


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (billibum)*

Car is a Audi TT,ATC motor,GT3071R.63,92+octane booster,30+psi boost,stock block,REVO stage 3 narrow band ECU SW. 
Dyno could be better,the dip at the end is from afr being not optimal







Will go back and see if it gets better with FPR tweek.


















_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 1:52 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

T3/T04E 50 Trim .63
Dyno 7/8/08 97* ambient temps, Shell 93 pump gas, 25psi


----------



## .:RyouExperienced (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*

3" straight back no cat into a dual 3" magnaflow (Sounds soooooo good







)
415cc USRT injectors w/ 3.5 bar fpr
Walbro 225 fuel pump
Eurojet Street FMIC
3" ID MAF with a cone on a stick!
Kinetic MBC
Unitronic File
Ran lean as sh it on 30 psi the first 5+ pulls or so







. I'm just lucky I guess?
Ran 92oct at 20 psi with ambient temps 90 deg+ at the dyno. Intake temps were mid 50's after a few pulls. Guess it's time for a new intake mani...


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

New record. Most WHP out of a 1.8t motor with Gasoline (no alcohol).

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## avantstyl (Apr 4, 2007)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









t3/t4 50 trim 
scat rods
034 catch can
atp knockoff mani
38mm tial
750 precision core
630cc inj
tapp tuned
lightning maf
only 27lbs and on a 116/93 mix


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

APR 93/100, AEM Dry-Flo, Greddy FMIC, N249 Bypass, Forge 007, 3" Turbo Back, NGK BKR7EIX, 4.7v Diode Mod, Cranked WG, LW Tweaks, TIP, SP WAI, NS 28mm RSB, HR CUP Kit, ECS S1 Clutch/ 14# FW, Siemens 630s, Walbro Inline, VR MAF, ko3 that spikes 30#'s The only Ko3 on 630s, straight E85: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3866545
11/10/07: 246.71 whp / 311.31 wtq race gas
No MBC all N75
i know why, bc i have a 50trim in my garage and was taking a stab at SAVwKO, already had all the boltons for a Ko3 anyway


_Modified by theswoleguy at 9:53 AM 8-19-2008_


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*202whp 247wtq* 
Stock ECU 
MBC/Diode MOD 21psi
3in DP 2.5in CB
ABD FMIC
Snow Perf stg II 50/50 water meth
APR R1
Unisettings/Vag-com 
smoothed airbox 3in duct to fenderwheel
Maf screens removed
eurospec 14lb FW VR clutch



_Modified by rono1 at 6:50 AM 8-19-2008_


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

Setup: Force Fed Tublar Mani and 3 inch Dp into a 2.5inch Eip exhaust. Force Fed intake manifold. 2l stroker kit. t3/60-1 .63 a/r garrett turbo. made 6 pulls on the dyno and spin a damn rod bearing, but at 16psi on 93 oct with 17* of timing i made 340whp. a lot more to come with the setup but it will be a while since i had surgery and will be down for about 2 months


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*STOCK TURBO*
230.9 WHP corrected, 268.0ftlbs.
Dynojet 248c done @ NGP racing in aberdeen.
Modifications:
E85 Fuel
APR 100 octane program
415cc genesis injectors @ 3.5bar rail on stock fuel pump
APR turbo intake pipe
K03S with ported turbine housing and wastegate.
Jet-Hot 2000 coated "e-bay" cast iron manifold.
42DD downpipe, 3" Turbo back with no cat.
NGK BKR6E plugs
2.5 degrees of timing advance with more to go. 111% accel tweak value in lemmiwinks. 100% decel fuel for awesome alcohol popping.
Wastegate was adjust about 3 turns, but was taken off before and not marked when turbine housing was ported..
Spikes low 20psi and holds a little over 20 throughout the powerband.
Trying to scan.....










_Modified by gdoggmoney at 11:33 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

ok, so this is a dyno from my '01 with the AWW engine (150 HP)
I have a few mods, but stock software. 
mods:
Autotech 2.5" catback
smoothed airbox with k&n panel filter and bottom cut out
710N dv
samco boost hoses, stock TIP
New South Powergasket +
a forge MBC set to 12 PSI
hitachi bolt down coilpacks
autotech fender vent with the stock sidemount
edit: 93 octane
here's the graph:


















_Modified by NH_Bora+ at 5:10 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*










93octane 
GT28rs .64
Giac Del Rio software
PTE FMIC


----------



## JoshDank (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: (danzig20v)*

2002 GTI
APR stage 2
80* ambient temp
CAI
3" Downpipe
APR R1 DV
Lower numbers were the APR Stage 2,
The higher numbers are after some minor tweaks with V-Tune


_Modified by JoshDank at 7:53 PM 9-25-2008_


_Modified by JoshDank at 2:41 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (JoshDank)*

oldness...








3076, stand alone, schrick cams, custom intake manifold and a bone stock bottom end... good for [email protected] in a Mk2.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 12:23 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

608whp 510ft/lbs 2.0 20v


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

403whp, 347 ft/lbs of torque. 
GT3071r .63AR, ported head, built bottom end, TAPP tune, 23-24psi.


----------



## MAJT (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't have a printout because I got it done at a car show and they didnt have the printer setup







but here goes:
2002 Jetta 1.8T
Injen CAI
Forge TIP
Bailey sport DV
GIAC Chip
2.5" Full Exhaust Megan dp to Magnaflow catback (race dp)
4.0 bar FPR
ECS N75 race valve
94 octane + 1 bottle octane booster
Hot summer day, probably 30 degrees celcius.
215 whp, 250 wtq


----------



## Octavia 18T abt (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MAJT)*

Skoda Octavia 2002
Forge TIP
Custom fmic
Forge 007 dv
2,5" Full Excaust+ race cat
Injectors-afm oem
Pipercross cai
Spark Plugs Denso Iridium IK22
K03s
Unitronic Chipped 
On Maha lps 3000 get 255hp - 39Nm torque

To be continue..









_Modified by Octavia 18T abt at 12:40 PM 10-16-2008_


_Modified by Octavia 18T abt at 12:41 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

only mods listed in sig.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Parts:
Engine from an Audi A3 1.8T (AGU engine code) 150hp with Bosch ME3.8 ECU.
K04-023
[email protected]
3"MAF housing
3"Downpipe, 2.5"back with just 1 exhaust muffler.
Stock S3 turbo pressure.(0.9bar/13 psi)
Stock ECU map still (150hp)








The guy said that by getting the A/F set to 11.5 at high RPM, I would see an increase of 20hp.
Tests done in 4th gear.
























My Piece!








HP: 234hp at the fly, 196 at the wheels
TQ: 340NM/250ftlb



_Modified by HidRo at 3:50 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (HidRo)*










_Modified by coreyj at 6:19 PM 11-15-2008_


_Modified by coreyj at 6:57 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*

2004 GLI AWP Eurodyne 630cc file (No tweaks/adjustments made YET!)
Stock Head
Stock TT 225 intake manifold
Stock 1.8T throttle body
Stock pistons
IE rods
TT 225 MAF housing
Forge 006 DV
Pag Parts bottom mount exhaust manifold
Pag T 25 GT2871R .64 internally gated
Pag 3" inlet pipe
Pag 3" SS down pipe
Pag oil and coolant line set
Godspeed FMIC core 20"w x 9"h x 2.75" thick (28"w with endtanks) 2.5" inlet/outlet
2.25" hot side piping
2.5" cold side piping
Upgraded intank fuel pump
630 cc injectors
3 bar fpr
Greddy Pro-fec B spec-II EBC
3" SS exhaust w/ Magnaflow muffler
Southbend OFE Stage 3 clutch w/ 11lb. single mass fw
Peloquin LSD

















332 whp
321 wtq
@ 23.5-24 psi on 93 octane pump gas
ambient temp of approx. 52 degrees F
both pulls were done in 4th gear. We tryed the first pull in thrid but the car broke the tires loose on the dyno.

_Modified by bjtgtr at 7:43 AM 11-28-2008_


_Modified by bjtgtr at 9:48 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

So heres a question, I've been told that torque and HP should cross at 5200, mine cross around 4400 - what does that mean? Boost leak?
I am running Revo Stage 2 at 22 PSI, 3" TBE, 4 bar fpr, 3" CAI and upgraded DV. Ambient temp was 78 degrees.


















_Modified by johnandbek at 9:59 AM 12-8-2008_


----------



## 400HPA4 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Latest Results*

~2002 Audi A4 Quattro
~ATP 71R Eliminator
~Stock Block
~REVO 440cc file
~600cc injectors
~VR6 MAF housing
~Undisclosed MAP sensor
All of this equals 30psi on the N75
Results Below


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*1st Dyno next dyno will be with different injectors and tune*

Started as a 1.8T 225 TT Roadster, converted...
2.2 Forged
Qed BigPort Head
Shrick cams 252/260
3071
WaterMeth
57# Injectors
GIAC BT Tune
Ceramic Coat APR Intake
407WHP, without a final tune, this tune was not modified for my car.


----------



## macho212 (Feb 16, 2004)

*1.8T 411whp @ 93oct*

my dyno 411whp @ 93oct 
1.8T awd stock internals
Turbo t3/t4
Ecu Microtech EFI
850cc Injectors










_Modified by macho212 at 4:24 AM 1-18-2009_


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (Denniswhat)*

*Mods*
forge 007
diode mod
Manual boost controller
17-20 LBS of boost
3" inch Down pipe
Intake
Water meth injection (this dyno not affected by it)
203 HP 249 TRQ











_Modified by Mintdub at 11:57 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (BlueSleeper)*









with just a k04, apr k04 software and 3"apr dp. since has a lot more done to it, will post new dyno when i run it.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (thechamp1122)*

K03s-Revo Stage 1- 2.5in Turboback- FMIC


----------



## Levi20AE (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (BlueSleeper)*

Pag Parts GT2871R kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Swain Tech coated exhaust manifold, turbine hotside, and v-band adapter
-custom intake manifold based on stock runner
-Garrett Precision 750hp core
-Unitronic 630 MAFless file
-Bosch 044 inline fuel pump w/ -6AN feed lines
-4bar FPR
369whp and 340wtq 
26psi spike and 23psi @ 7500rpm
100 octane and no water/meth used on these pulls
4th gear pull
stock bottom end
























pseudo build thread


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*

98 Passat Wagon 1.8t 
Engine Mods:
GT3071R
Tial 38mm WG w/ Turbo Elements open dump tube
Turbo Elements 3" downpipe, FMIC
TT exhaust
81.5mm Wossner Turbo Pistons
Integrated Engineering Rods
Walbro 255 FP
630cc injectors
Ford 90mm MAF/Harness
Eurodyne tuned ecu
*406hp to the wheels*












_Modified by familydub at 4:05 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot woot
CTS Turbo Kit, 50trim . 63, 630s, Walbro, and the MOFO UNITRONICS!!!!
1st 3rd @ 20
2nd 4th @ 20
3rd 4th @ 23








Previous E85 KO3 vs 50trim Overlay


----------



## Octavia 18T abt (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Octavia 18T abt)*

Update
New specs
70mm dp
Ngk7bkr
*MikeZ* 




_Modified by Octavia 18T abt at 3:01 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (Octavia 18T abt)*








[/URL]
  
the last dyno run was low boost daily driven at 16 PSI
50trim 
built motor 
water Meth .. even though it was leaking 3.75 advance had room for more
Slipping clutch
630 MAFless file UNI


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yep a lil friend who made 651whp...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5X6IfqXyco


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re:*

'05 VW GTI 1.8T
Stock KO3 Turbo
GIAC X+ ECU Software (20 Psi 93-Oct; 23 Psi. 100-Oct)
GReddy 31R Front-Mount Intercooler
FORGE Turbo-Inlet Pipe w/DV Adapter
AEM Meth. Injection System
Autotech Cold-Air Intake System
Autotech 2.5" Cat-Back Exhaust
Custom 3.0" Catless Downpipe
Hyperboost HX Diverter Valve
Hitachi Coil Packs
SPEC Stage III+ Clutch w/Lightweight Flywheel
DynoJet Dyno Run: 51-deg F
93-Octane (93-Octane):
219whp @ 5227rpm
251trq @ 3059rpm
100-Octane (23 Psi.):
233whp @ 5346rpm
279trq @ 3210rpm


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Grifkylian)*









02 GTI (AWP)
- Carbonio CAI
- Giac Chip
- TT 2.5
- Stock dp/cat
- N75H? prlly screwed up the dyno
- Forge 006


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CabrioVR)*

**Kinetic T3/T04E 50 trim .63 (which was almost dead when this dyno was done...DO NOT BUY A ROTOMASTER!!!)
**ATP mani
**ATP BT DP
**Greddy FMIC
**Unitronic AEB 440cc file (meh)
**Delphi 440cc injectors
**custom inlet
**2.5" Magnaflow exhaust


----------



## supernafamacho (Jun 8, 2007)

atp 71r eliminator 19 psi
fmic
stock manifold
3" turbo back
440cc defi










_Modified by supernafamacho at 7:43 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## robbyrr (May 9, 2009)

Whp:367
enghp:402.6
Trq:479.1


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (robbyrr)*

3071r
treadstone manifold
SEM
80mm
stock AWP with IE rods,ARP fasteners
uni 630cc tune
25psi 92 octane with a bottle of stp booster


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (BlueSleeper)*

audi tt awd put down 290 awhp on stock block at swift motorsports was told could not go higher do to stock rods runnig atp gt2871r, atp 3" maf ,turboxs mbc, light weight pully kit , 3"turbo back no cat or muffler, vibrant fmic, cutome made intercooler piping ss all welded, revo 550 file race fuel map , labonte stage 3 water meth ,apr fuel pump, 2 14" misimoto rad fans & rad hosses, abd intake manifold,new south intake gasket front mout oil cooler ,and nos intercooler spray i did not use the spray i had no power to the buttons so i say dont buy atp gt2871r


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (01ttgt28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01ttgt28* »_audi tt awd put down 290 awhp on stock block at swift motorsports was told could not go higher do to stock rods runnig atp gt2871r, atp 3" maf ,turboxs mbc, light weight pully kit , 3"turbo back no cat or muffler, vibrant fmic, cutome made intercooler piping ss all welded, revo 550 file race fuel map , labonte stage 3 water meth ,apr fuel pump, 2 14" misimoto rad fans & rad hosses, abd intake manifold,new south intake gasket front mout oil cooler ,and nos intercooler spray i did not use the spray i had no power to the buttons so i say dont buy atp gt2871r









Longest sentence ever lol...
Ditch the Revo and get Tapp or Uni BT file and build your block... Nothing wrong with a full 2871R of any kind


----------



## Circa5181 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (01ttgt28)*

Swift Motorsports did my 1.8t Jetta
288.2 whp and 332 pd ft tq


----------



## leftw88 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

these numbers dont seem right. 
and they also look like a little kid drew them.


----------



## leftw88 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_Today I Dynoed My Car And Put Down Some Great Numbers. I Did 3 Runs On A Mustang Dyno Here In Orlando At CFT With Ambient Temps Of Apporx. 93 Degrees... This Was On 93 Oct Pump Gas...
Mods Are As Follows:
Unitronic Stage 1+
CAI
Greddy Type-S BOV Recirculated
Full 3" Exhaust
Run 1: 222.2whp 276.6whtq
Run 2: 225.6whp 270.1whtq
Run 3: 222.5whp 268.2whtq
I Will Post The Dyno Sheets Tonight When I Get Home From Work...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Big_Tom at 3:15 PM 9-20-2007_

_Modified by Big_Tom at 9:55 AM 9-21-2007_

these numbers seem way to high for just a exhaust and chip at stage 1+. filter on a stick doesnt count it gives no hp
and they also look like a little kid drew them.




_Modified by leftw88 at 10:28 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Fenn (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

2008cc Bottom end with uprated internals and baffled sump.
P+P head with supertech valves
SS tubular top mount Ex mani (port matched)
T25 GT2871R with forge internal waste gate actuator
3" DP with 3" Ex system (home brewed)
home brewed matched large port mani with bored out VR6 TB
38mm closed loop turbosmart BOV
dual port water meth 
Adjustable FPR
16v tank and pump with Bosch 044 in line fuel pump.
630cc injectors
Emerald K3 ECU




_Modified by Fenn at 1:09 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Fenn)*

2005 Jetta GLI 
APR Stage 3+
3 inch turboback
Carbonio Intake
APR FMIC
Stock Clutch
292whp/288wtq @ 21psi on 91 octane


----------



## beast293 (Mar 2, 2009)

Only performance mods are 2.5inch catless dp and 2.5in. catback. and an apr R1 diverter valve
Best was :* 179.3hp and 182.7tq*
Is this good for the mods I have done?









_Modified by beast293 at 5:53 PM 8-22-2009_

_Modified by beast293 at 5:53 PM 8-22-2009_


_Modified by beast293 at 5:59 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## editeK_Tuning (Sep 3, 2006)

259WHP 322WTQ
mk3 20v turbo.. STOCK KO3 SPORT
MEGASQUIRTED BY ROLO TUNING
ATP HIFLOW MANIFOLD
3'' INCH SHORT EXHAUST
FMIC 30X12X3

FROM PUERTO RICO


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

wow, all hail the new record holder for the ko3s.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_wow, all hail the new record holder for the ko3s.

I was just thinking that too! Torque that high can't be all that great for your rods though.


----------



## bananas (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (04GLImatt-sahn)*

Pump gas (BP93) with Aquamist HFS-1 (1mm nozzle) spraying 50/50 water/meth (around 3800rpm)
2003 A4 Quattro
1.8T with Forged Pistons/Rods
Treadstone T25 Log Exhaust Manifold
GT2868 FancyPants™ turbo
- GT28RS Hotside and Center section
- 68mm "HTA" billet aluminum compressor (48lb/min)
- 25psi from 3900 to 7000rpm
630cc (60lb) siemens injectors
Unitronic Big Turbo ECU
Bosch 005 Fuel Pump
Forge 007 Diverter Valve
Autospeed Intake
Autospeed MAF housing (3.2" ID)
Autospeed Ripped-to-f***ing-pieces™ engine harness
Autospeed FMIC
Aquamist HFS-1 water/meth injection
Bosch FR5DTC Plugs
19psi: 283awhp, 290awtq
25psi: 337awhp, 355awtq
Graph (both 19 and 25psi, and one aborted run where IC hose popped off):











_Modified by bananas at 8:05 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (bananas)*

2005 GLI AWP, 02M in 4th gear
APR stage 1 software (15psi on 91 pump gas)
Forge Splitter valve
Carbon Dynamic Airbox
stock plugs
stock ignition coils (revision R)


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

Mods.....
Built 1.8L motor, Pauter rods, 9.3/1 stock pistons, AEB ported head, Supertech valves & springs
APR Stg3+ hardware kit
GT3076 turbo swap
Unitronic 870cc software.
APR 3" Turbo back with two additional resonators, highflow cat, and suitcase muffler
S-Bend Stg4 clutch
Quaife ATB up front
Peloquin ATB out back


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

^ at what psi?


----------



## torque1523 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (VariantStg3)*

thats nice I have about the same setup i can't wait to dyno mu car. I have a abd racing intake manifold i hope it helps.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (torque1523)*

Wolks are you still using the APR exhaust manifold? 
If so what kind of hotside do you have on the 3076 just curious since atp has a bunch of different options for t25
these 2 housing are the ones im wondering if you changed to t25 plus from ATP 
t25 housing that is equal in size to inbetween .63 and .82 according to ATP 
if you didn't use one of these, one of them may help you with your setup if you hadn't already thought of it
let me know, regardless nice #'s especially AWD numbers


_Modified by 50trim S at 12:32 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## ru8teen1.8t (Aug 6, 2009)

04 jetta gls 1.8t eurosport fmic, forge tip, revo stage 2, 3 inch turbo back , evoms cai, forge spltter valve, vr6 clutch 
202 whp 246 torque
at modern auto performance 


i had to take a pic with my phone sorry for bad pics


----------



## bananas (Mar 15, 2004)

Contact Jordan, he will email you a JPG: [email protected]


----------



## ru8teen1.8t (Aug 6, 2009)

hey thanks! i was wondering who i should contact about that


----------



## Gabriel M (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (editeK_Tuning)*

at what psi?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_








Mods.....
Built 1.8L motor, Pauter rods, 9.3/1 stock pistons, AEB ported head, Supertech valves & springs
APR Stg3+ hardware kit
GT3076 turbo swap
Unitronic 870cc software.
APR 3" Turbo back with two additional resonators, highflow cat, and suitcase muffler
S-Bend Stg4 clutch
Quaife ATB up front
Peloquin ATB out back


wow that a/f is all over the place...


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (munky18t)*

2003 jetta 
APR stage 3
2.5 magnaflow exhaust
FMIC
meth
pulleys
eurodyne 380 tune
295whp/258wtq @20psi on 91




















_Modified by VRT at 3:16 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (VRT)*

2005 GLI 
What a let down. 157whp and 187 tq from whats in my sig. This is a Revo stg2 with all the supporting mods and a colder plug gapped at .028.


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Bart1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart1* »_2005 GLI 
What a let down. 157whp and 187 tq from whats in my sig. This is a Revo stg2 with all the supporting mods and a colder plug gapped at .028.

















What causes the drop as soon as power comes on, mines does it a couple of times simular to this accross the rpm band.
DV lifting? MAF? Boost leak? FPR or software playing catch-up?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Nov 16, 2008)

2004 1.8T
-REVO stage II
-2.5'' custom Borla TBE
-AEM dryflow filter on MAF
-Garret ATP FMIC
-Forge TIP
-Bosch 4bar FPR
-cooler spark plugs
-Lucas Octane Booster








I was told I'm running lean...more fuel and some boost tweaks and hopefully I'll get some moar hp and tq. Max boost was 22psi tapering down to 11psi at redline.


_Modified by mesaboogie18 at 2:42 PM 11-26-2009_


----------



## lookitsinsane (May 29, 2007)

Just dynoed my car ill try to post pics of the chart later. Stock motor only mods are boost controller and 2 1/4 piping cat back with stock cat and unitronic stage 2 chip. Made 220hp and 267tq. This was on 18 pounds.


_Modified by lookitsinsane at 5:15 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (lookitsinsane)*

Skoda Octavia 1,8T AUQ 132kw
GT2871r ATP eliminator kit
630ccm injectors (3bar FPR)
APR intank fuel pump
3" downpipe
2,5" Supersprint race exhaust (no cat, no silencer -> only rear muffer)
K&N filter
FMIC with custom pipeing
100oct file
1,1 Bar
The torque curve is strenght.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Hudy_cz)*

2001 Audi TT 225 Q Roadster
830 Uni Tune
3076
2.2
28psi
93 with water meth 
SAE 505/476








Here without the torque plot you see... not quite enough fuel for comfort 3800~4800









_Modified by 2001TTransport at 6:59 PM 12-12-2009_


_Modified by 2001TTransport at 5:49 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## McVee (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (munky18t)*

first post here...
interesting to look at other peoples charts... 
i got my car tested on the dyno couple days ago because it seemed down on power.
and it seems that way!
only mod is unitronic stage one flash.
it seemed to be working great for a while, then died in the arse somewhat.
note the AFR!
and do you think the boost tapers off a little quick?

*KW and Nm* (i think the torque is an estimate at the flywheel, no idea why... so max torque is actually around 200Nm atw using the power off the graph)








*Boost and AFR*











_Modified by McVee at 11:12 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*dynos*

Skoda Octavia 1,8T AUQ 132kw
GT2871r ATP eliminator kit
630ccm injectors (3bar FPR)
APR intank fuel pump
3" downpipe
2,5" Supersprint race exhaust (no cat, no silencer -> only rear muffer)
K&N filter
FMIC with custom pipeing
100oct file
1,1 Bar
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
new O2 sensor, recalibred WG










Skoda Fabia 1,8T AUQ 132kw
K03s
3" downpipe
2,5" exhaust. (no cat, no silencer -> only rear muffer)
N75K
K&N filter
APR fuel pump
100oct


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

557 AWHP. middle stages of tuning. this dyno plot was with an AEB non-ported head, ST springs/retainers/Inconel ex valves, CAT 3652's. 86.4mm stroke, 83mm bore. 1870cc's or so? Bullseye S366XL, T4 divided inlet housing 1.00 A/R, on custom (of course, as if there was any other) twin scroll ex manifold with twin Tial MV-s 38mm V-band WG's.
i stopped by and got the dyno's from my last dyno session.... run 18, 3rd gear. 7700 rpm. from ~5800 til end i was >500 AWHP with a peak of 557. and from 6800 to 7700 it was >550 AWHP. and torque peaked @ 456 wtq right around 6k . we were getting AFR's setup. this was a 4k to 7800 rpm pull, roughly. this setup normally runs to 8500 on the track. and only 3rd gear. we hit it ONCE in 4th gear, made 45psi by 5700 rpm, and lifted/melted the head.
i think once this thing gets squared away its gonna be very good... just gotta keep from lifting the head on it.
BUT; i have decided to quit this line of tuning, and just move straight on to the E-85 level. so i will be shelving these 1000cc injectors, installing the 1600's, and switching from C-16 to E-85. and also going back to the ported AWP head, it made 592 AWHP @ 6k RPM.....











_Modified by corradogirlie at 7:45 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: dynos (Hudy_cz)*

Hey Hudy,
How about translating some of the numbers at the bottom of your dyno sheet for us english only folks? What was the boost settings for the different runs?
Thanks!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: dynos (Hudy_cz)*

first one is 319hp and what appears to 294 ft.lbs
second one is 187hp and what appears to be(this one is harder to tell color wise)250ft.lbs
don't quote me!!










_Modified by Vegeta Gti at 9:20 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## kunta kenta (Jan 7, 2010)

weak sauce. Is this a honda website. dyno results are about the same.


----------



## kunta kenta (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: (beast293)*

Is that a lawn mower engine or golf cart. If you want horspower just do what i did and put and put a v8 in it. my vw thing with v8 will smoke your ride. If I were you I wouldnt put that out for people to see. It is kind of embarrising.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (kunta kenta)*

Not any more EMBARASSING than your grasp of the English language!


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Unitronic BT file
870cc injectors
IE rods
Valvetrain
FFE Mini Me Turbo Kit (60-1 .63 a/r turbine)
FFE 600hp Intercooler kit
ClutchMasters FX400
ABD Intake Manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chief Joseph)*

Here's one for the stock turbo enthusiasts.
257 WHP 302 W TORQUE
Unitronic Stage 2 stock turbo
24 PSI + water / meth
3 deg advanced timing
94 octane gas
Turbo back exhaust system + all bolt ons...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here's one for the stock turbo enthusiasts.
257 WHP 302 W TORQUE
Unitronic Stage 2 stock turbo
24 PSI + water / meth
3 deg advanced timing
94 octane gas
Turbo back exhaust system + all bolt ons...

Impressive....on a mustang too.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*









t3/t4 50trim 18psi
440cc bosch injectors
w/m boost based 
and all bolts ons
recently put on newsouth power gasket, up boost to 20psi, and a series 3 hks ssbv, haven't dyno'd yet but soon new results
_Modified by d18tfoltz at 6:04 PM 3-7-2010_


_Modified by d18tfoltz at 6:09 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (d18tfoltz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d18tfoltz* »_
t3/t4 50trim 18psi
440cc bosch injectors
w/m boost based 
and all bolts ons
recently put on newsouth power gasket, up boost to 20psi, and a series 3 hks ssbv, haven't dyno'd yet but soon new results


What software are you running?


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (Crispy222)*

i have inmotion tuning stage 3+


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*

I don’t have any images... but I do have a video to prove it








* 206 WHP 241 TQ*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH4dsUQOLnQ
* 1/4 mile (15.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif slow since I was very careful with the shifting cuz my tranny synchro is bad and i have problems going into gears







)* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM0V-5b5WKA 

I went with some friends so.... you can see the rest here
http://www.strictlyea.com/foru...20352


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Just a intake on old AWP 20valve 1.8t made 154whp/224trq


----------



## mike-0305 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (NumberOne 2nd2none)*

hey just a quick question for uguys since yal seem pretty smart with tuning statistics, i got a MKIV jetta 1.8t with apr 93oct tune, fmic, HKS bov, and catback. Im spiking 18 with a consistant 16psi, my ? is, im noticing that people are running 22.5 psi with the same mods as me. How are uguys gettin that extra boost, MBC? Please let a newbe know how to get as much out of my ecu tune as posible!! The freakin tune was 500 bucks and i did notice a difference but can i get more?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (mike-0305)*

This is a dyno sheet thread only not a troubleshooting thread. 
Check your Wastegate, check for boost leaks, make sure you have the proper DV for chipped car and check your N75.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (spoolin turbo s)*

2003 GTI 1.8T 
First dyno was with following mods:
3" TB GHL Exhaust
Carbonio CAI
Forge 007 DV
168 WHP 
186 WTQ
For the second dyno i had previous mods and added:
Unitronic Stage 2 Chip
Tyrolsport SMIC 
Motorsports TIP & Throtle Body Hose
Newsouth Performance Powergasked
202 WHP
248 WTQ
Graphs will be uploaded soon as well


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD*

Well here is mine - and specs of car.
Engine code - AGU (bigport head oem)
APR s3+kit (BABY GT2860RS 0,64)
APR intake manifold with 65mm VR6 tb
HGP IC core, custom made end tanks.(piping 2,5" except pancake pipe is still on)
Aquamist 1s w/m kit with 0,7mm nozzle
Pauter rods EDM version
Eboost2 - EBC with remote for high and low boost, also controls VES
2,5" milltek with 100cell cat, 3" downpipe- from cat 2,75" to VES, and after that 2,5" piping to rear 337 edition muffler.
R32 dsg version Airbox conversion and K&N panel filter.
INA catch can
540cc injectors at 4bar
255lph hour intank fuel pump
Southbend stage 3 clutch with cryo
Timing 26 degree, boost 1,63 bar or 24psi. SW by RH motorsport of denmark.
Fuel oktan 93 (EU 98) but with 50/50 w/m.
Numbers are crank - so they are translated to whp/wtq:
WHP: 350
WTQ: 306 lb-ft



















_Modified by DK_GTI_racer at 4:02 PM 4/8/2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (DK_GTI_racer)*

03 1.8t K03s
Ported Head
Autotech Intake Cam
AEB pistons
Forged Rods
EGR and Evap deleted
ECS lightweight crank
light weight fly wheel
02j w/ limited slip
Godspeed intercooler w/ greddy piping
custom 2.5'' exhaust w/ cat
Unitronic 2+ Software
Mustang Dyno: 80 degrees out, 65% humidity
213 whp
243 wtq


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (JDriver1.8t)*

WOW only a few HP below you and i have stock internals and stage 1 only...


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (beetle @lex)*

A lot of people say this dyno reads low, but I don't have anything to compare it to....
A lot of people have said the numbers are low for the work I have done.
It is a 60hp and 80tq increase over my stock dyno though.


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (JDriver1.8t)*

yes sir something is not right on your tune...., i have seen people on everythinng stocky doing that amount of power


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL DYNO THREAD (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_A lot of people say this dyno reads low, but I don't have anything to compare it to....
A lot of people have said the numbers are low for the work I have done.
It is a 60hp and 80tq increase over my stock dyno though.


yes it reads low... my numbers(206WHP & 242torque) are on a mustang dyno too... there is obviously something wrong with your tune like ricky_vwt said 



_Modified by beetle @lex at 7:50 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

3076R with our T3 Twin Scroll hardware


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_3076R with our T3 Twin Scroll hardware


Ronnie: Which runs were run at which boost levels? I'm guessing 20,20,25,25,30?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (engineerd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_
Ronnie: Which runs were run at which boost levels? I'm guessing 20,20,25,25,30?


380 was at 22psi on 91oct + WM no timing, low 400 was 91 +wm added 2*, high 400s were all 30psi + 100 + WM + adding timing. All the runs had no CF and were done in under 30min. Uni 830cc file 91oct tune. Clutch started going or else I would have broke 500 lol


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:39 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

380 was at 22psi on 91oct + WM no timing, low 400 was 91 +wm added 2*, high 400s were all 30psi + 100 + WM + adding timing. All the runs had no CF and were done in under 30min. Uni 830cc file 91oct tune. Clutch started going or else I would have broke 500 lol

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:39 PM 4-22-2010_

damn nice numbers man


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

380 was at 22psi on 91oct + WM no timing, low 400 was 91 +wm added 2*, high 400s were all 30psi + 100 + WM + adding timing. All the runs had no CF and were done in under 30min. Uni 830cc file 91oct tune. Clutch started going or else I would have broke 500 lol

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:39 PM 4-22-2010_

Numbers look great. Doesn't look like you're losing much power up top, ever think about revving it a bit higher or is the head not good for it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (engineerd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engineerd18t* »_
Numbers look great. Doesn't look like you're losing much power up top, ever think about revving it a bit higher or is the head not good for it?

It's a stock aeb with cams. Once I build it I'll rev it higher


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ronnie did you get dynoed at adc?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Yes this past Wed


----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*










pag parts v-band GT3076
830 cc injectors
maestro
25 psi
pag part 3" DP to 2.5" milltek catback with muffler and resonator
base tune from arnold- looks like timing is being pulled up top


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (hurtswhenipee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hurtswhenipee* »_


















Not bad. Small port head, stock cams, running 300cell cat, and 12-13degs of timing up top (this can be improved even on pump. If we can hold around 18, you'll be knocking on 400 pump) There's def more in it will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:36 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what car is that?


----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_what car is that?

my 337


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (hurtswhenipee)*

low numbers for your setup...to me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_low numbers for your setup...to me

Yes, you'll never really make much power running 12degs of timing up top on these engines. Cant ignore the facts. Most of these high hp dyno's you see are running well over 18+deg's of timing w/ fueling aids, intake, cams, head changes. You wont see too many basic stock small port configurations running low timing make numbers. Its not using the entire mixture and energy is being wasted. Just w/ the ignition advance alone, I see a 50whp increase by playing w/ timing alone. If you want to try it, decrease your timing to hold 12-13degs up top, you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yep- tuning needs adjusting, and i may (wink wink) have an aeb head here waiting to go on


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You didnt bring your tuning equipment for the dyno? I would think you would want to make all the needed adjustments to meet your power goals and still be somewhat conservative


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheZooKeeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheZooKeeper* »_You didnt bring your tuning equipment for the dyno? I would think you would want to make all the needed adjustments to meet your power goals and still be somewhat conservative 

the initial run was 222whp. couple fixes and got it to 334. now i can concentrate just on the tuning. hardware is good.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Gotcha. Wasnt sure with only 1 run


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheZooKeeper)*

i had a bunch of runs, it was during my work day. i had to fix some small hardware issues to get the boost past 15psi. once that was set i got it stable at 25psi and went from there. by the time that was there i was right toward the end of the day. gaining over 100whp is not bad at all, and now the fine tuning comes it. i need to graphs the logs i took over his maestro, and go in individual blocks and add timing up top, and pull a smidgein on the way when it was starting to pull (it pulled a few degrees on the runs) one of the runs pulled i think 7.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_i had a bunch of runs, it was during my work day. i had to fix some small hardware issues to get the boost past 15psi. once that was set i got it stable at 25psi and went from there. by the time that was there i was right toward the end of the day. gaining over 100whp is not bad at all, and now the fine tuning comes it. i need to graphs the logs i took over his maestro, and go in individual blocks and add timing up top, and pull a smidgein on the way when it was starting to pull (it pulled a few degrees on the runs) one of the runs pulled i think 7.

Didnt get much of a chance to study the AFR's. Might have to fatten it up there. This is basically a base tune on a car running a 2871R, so it may need more fuel up top. good work btw rick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks arnold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Wheel horsepower: 









Mods: 

Cold Air Intake 
Decat Downpipe 
4 BAR Fuel Pressure Regulator 
Stage 2 Map 
Turbo Intake 

Details: http://www.pimpmyskoda.co.uk/Engine.htm


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hit the dyno for the first time on Saturday 









Setup: 
Precision 50 trim .48 AR at 20 lbs 
Unitronic 630cc software 
Kinetic Motorsports BT kit for all the odds and ends.


----------



## nug548 (Jan 28, 2005)

mods in sig. was lean on the other two runs, dont know why, kinda disappointed.

194hp/240TQ


----------



## Bierhanzel (Aug 28, 2007)

My bad dyno, my rack of :-(
1.8T 150HP AEB 

# Garrett 2871r internal WG
# home made exhaust manifold
# 3" exhaust
# intake 3"
# 2" pipe to IC and pipe 2,5" IC
# MAF housing 3" VR6…
# Injectors 440cc Bosch green
# IC 700×230×65
# BT FILE … WOW-TUNING.DE

Tuned only 270HP 278Nm with 3bar FPR :-(
257HP 330Nm with 4bar FPR :-(


















http://gt2871r.rajce.idnes.cz/Plocha/#album


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Awp stock motor 
stock fuel pump R32 intank
Eurodyne 1000cc file
007 intake with R32 TB
GT 35r .63ar
3" Exhaust
Awic 600hp kit
94 oct fuel
[email protected] psi 279tq
dyno sheet will be up once I get it, The Video of the pull 4th gear


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

intercooler is on the small side and the dyno fan was not enough, intake temp sored to 190*F, air temp comp made it pig rich. 
2008cc GT3071r 27psi E85


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

50 trim, Eurodyne, AEB head, APR intake mani, ect

395whp 338wtq


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Pagparts t3s60, eurodyne 630cc mafless, eurojet intercooler, bunch of other ****

325 hp, 299 tq @~22 psi (dyno sheet lies!). God only knows why the gap is present, it was not their on screen T_T











overlay between 14.5 psi and 22


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Aaron's Audi makin pwrr and traction.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

holy****..


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> holy****..


 yeah, if you were there you'd think double that action.

some quick vid i put up last night. sooooo good feeling to get home with a car in one piece  this last video is a general representative of whats up next. and we need to keep ourselves aware that this was in no way the limits of this setup. we made a choice to do low boost pulls with safe timing to get it to the track this time. this was ~30 psi, nowhere near that 45 psi before. and on E-85...

also something to note; notice how many fans we have on this car during the runs. some rinky dink POS.... nothing special. car does well here with little flow, it should do well out in the world.


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...the-dyno....&p=66064014&posted=1#post66064014 


AWP in 77 Scirocco.


----------



## aroundtown (Apr 20, 2010)

Green is the premap dyno. 
Results: 
256hp 
325 lb/ft 
Interested to know what people think of it?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

aroundtown said:


> Green is the premap dyno.
> 
> Interested to know what people think of it?


Maybe.....the mods? i assume its a k03s or k04


----------



## aroundtown (Apr 20, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> Maybe.....the mods? i assume its a k03s or k04


Yeah it is a KO4, engine is an AUQ 180bhp, but with many bits off a BAM S3 225 such as turbo, inlet, injectors etc..

Also, a bigger front mount, performance downpipe, exhaust and Induction kit.


----------



## Killdoc (Sep 7, 2009)

21-22 psi
630cc file
gt3076
*314hp 308tq*










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruMlLfsBSxA


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

holy richness bat man...


----------



## Killdoc (Sep 7, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> holy richness bat man...


haha yea their wide band was jacked up.. dont mind those readings


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

those numbers are low..was this on a dyno dynamics by chance? if not..something isn't right..


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

First dyno run on new set up. 295 awhp @21psi with bad timing pull...will figure it out soon.
2.0 tq
HTA 3076

Big thanks to Ray and his crew at RAI:thumbup:

Graph:









Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nn1WMCTfg0

Yes I forgot to turn off the camera after the pull so you get to see my feet for a bit


----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

Engine
20 mm I-beam Brute rods
AEB pistons
QED stage 2 head
Purple cams
RMR intake manifold
R32 TB
PagParts V-band with GT3076
PagParts 3" DP with rerouted WG
2.5" Milltek catback
Tial WG
Turbosmart VeeBoost BOV
Turbosmart Boost T
Custom PagParts Huge ass FMIC w/ all powdercoated piping

Fueling + Software
870 cc injectors
Walbro in tank pump
Eurodyne Maestro

Tranny
Peloquin LSD
Southbend Stage 3 clutch
Dual Mass flywheel
R32 short shifter

Suspension
Koni Coilovers
some rear upper strut brace... where the hell did i get it...
Neuspeed 28 mm RSB
Falken tires on stock BBS's

Interior
XM radio
in dash V1
VDO oil temp, boost, voltage gauges
Euro headlight switch


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

How much boost are you running?^^ seems a bit low for all the supporting mods no?


----------



## Pcx (Dec 7, 2004)

Now makes 608 hp and 670 nm ...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

wait...so 815hp and 494ft.lbs?? is my calculation off??


----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

Matt1023 said:


> How much boost are you running?^^ seems a bit low for all the supporting mods no?


25 psi. yeah its low. working on it!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

DK_GTI_racer said:


> Well here is mine - and specs of car.
> Engine code - AGU (bigport head oem)
> APR s3+kit (BABY GT2860RS 0,64)
> APR intake manifold with 65mm VR6 tb
> ...


im running a very similar set up, i PM'd you, if you ahve the time please let me know what you think. and thanks for the info. :beer:


----------



## shazim (Mar 1, 2010)

hey you said your running a custom tune from what software i need to get software an tune?


----------



## N20Fun (Sep 8, 2009)

1.8T 6 Speed 02M 

ATP Eliminator 2 GT3071R Kit 
Eurodyne 630CC 
2 1/4 inch exhaust 

22PSI 

308 AWHP and 298 TQ 

with 3 inch exhaust cutout it was 318 AWHP with 313 TQ 

Stock Rods held back what I could put down. I could have made much more power. 

Once Rods get done should be nice numbers then! 

Video And Dyno Plot Here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5024652-1.8T-ATP-Eliminator-2-GT3071R-Dyno-Day-Results.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

just dynoed today.
car made 415hp and 354tq
gt3071r 25psi.tubular vband mani, revved to 6500
built bottom end, rebuilt stock head, stock intake manifold.
pump gas






edit heres my graph


----------



## N20Fun (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice numbers turbowolf...thats my goal on my 3071 next spring :thumbup:


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*504whp @ 32psi w/ 110 Trick Fuel* 










Wossner 81.5mm Forged Pistons (Machined/Honed Block) 
Integrated Engineering Forged H-Beam Rods w/ ARP hardware 
ECS Tuning Lightweight Aluminum Crank Pulley 
Q.E.D. (Quindazzi Engine Development) Stage 2 AEB Cylinder Head: 
CNC ported, performance valve job 
Supertech Intake/Exhaust Valves +1mm 
CAT Dual Valve Springs 
CAT Camshafts (PN: 1013651) 
CAT Adjustable Cam Sprocket 
Rosten Performance Titanium Retainers 
Eurodyne ECU Software with pump/race gas files 
SPA Top-mount Turbo Manifold 
Garrett GT3071R Turbocharger .82 AR (V-Band) 
Tial 38mm Wastegate (WG) 
Turbo Elements Open WG Dump Tube 
Tial 50mm Blow Off Valve 
Walbro 255 LPH In-line Fuel Pump 
Siemens 60lb (630cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors 
Ford Lightning 90mm MAF Sensor w/ Wiring Harness 
Custom 4" Turbo Inlet Pipe 
K&N Intake Filter 
Hallman Manual Boost Controller Billet Aluminum 
Turbo Elements Custom 3” V-Band Downpipe 
Turbo Elements Custom 3” Exhaust 
Turbo Elements Custom Front Mount Intercooler (Garrett Core/Aluminum Pipe) 
Spal Electric Radiator Fan (fan clutch eliminated) 

Here's a couple of the pulls...


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

vwturbowolf said:


> just dynoed today.
> car made 415hp and 354tq
> gt3071r 25psi.tubular vband mani, revved to 6500
> built bottom end, rebuilt stock head, stock intake manifold.
> ...


nice numbers man:thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

1.8L 20v
GT3076 .63 Tial Vband Hotside
ForceFed Eng Vbanded Tubular Race Manifold/Downpipe/Dumptube
Tial 38mm MVS Wastegate
Tial 50mm BOV
Sem Intake Manifold
70mm Throttle Body
Eurojet Street Core w FFE IC Piping
Integrated Engineering 20mm Rods
AEB Pistons
Calico Coated Rod Bearings
ARP Headbolts
Stock AWP Head
Clutchmasters FX400 w steel flywheel
Quaife Diff w/ ARP Bolt Kit
Raxles

Unitronic 630cc File
630cc Injectors
Bosch 044 Fuel Pump
Aeromotive FPR
BBM Fuel Rail
-6 Fuel Lines

32psi on C16....rpm signal wasnt great so sheet is MPH based


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Got on the dyno for the first time!

2004 GLI AWP
93 octane
3" catless turboback 
CAI
APR diverter valve
Forge TIP
Single turn on the wastegate.
NGK plugs gapped at 28
There are no other performance mods what so ever.

The car DOES NOT have a tune.
Dyno was done in 4th gear.

Boost levels were not recorded on paper for the runs, I do have vids that i can post later. They couldnt log my A/F as they couldn't put the sensor in the exhaust. The current boost for the setup is about 15-16 spike with 14 held to my boost fall off. At times the car likes to spike up to 18 but hasnt been lately. The boost fall off is pretty nasty as you can see in the graph. Its all power until it hit 5700 RPM and then it falls dead on its face and builds back up a little.

Uncorrected numbers it ran:
210HP/196TQ
SAE Corrected:
196.8HP/182.4TQ

:wave:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

2002 VW GTI 337 AWP Engine
Stock Internals
Pag Parts TT225 Kit Heat treated
Eurodyne Maestro 630cc Mafless
Precision T3/T4 50 trim .63 @ 18lbs
Siemens 630cc Injectors
3" Downpipe Wastegate dump recirc
2.5" Magnaflow Exhaust
Eurojet Streetcore w/ modified piping
HKS SSQV
Boostvalve Dualstage MBC

*T3/T4 DYNO: 322 WHP & 270 WTQ*









*Old K03S Dyno **NOTE GRAPH AXIS ARE NOT SCALED***
GIAC X+, TIP, N75J, CAI, stock exhaust & downpipe


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

toolfan was your pulls done in 4th gear 

just wondering if thats why it seems kinda laggy 
nice numbers for for the small amount of boost:thumbup:
when your driving how does the boost feel with the .63 hotside vs. the .48


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

50trim S said:


> toolfan was your pulls done in 4th gear
> 
> just wondering if thats why it seems kinda laggy
> nice numbers for for the small amount of boost:thumbup:
> when your driving how does the boost feel with the .63 hotside vs. the .48


Yes, they were done in 4th gear (02m 6 spd.). I havent' driven a .48 to compare but from dyno comparisons we know the .48 spools a few hundred RPM sooner. While the turbo lag of the .63 is bothersome to me in higher gears while cruising I plan to address that with advanced ignition timing and a displacement increase in the future (2.0/2.1). I chose the .63 because I didn't want to run out of breathing room up top like my previous k04-2x. Lag is not an issue in gears 1-3, the RPMs rise quick enough (unless your full throttle from 2000 RPM).


----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

proper tune 

GT3076 pagparts kit
870 cc inj
maestro
70 mm tb file- fun to play with says vw1990corrado!
22 psi


note the before tune


----------



## wowo (Nov 21, 2010)

2001 Audi TT 1.8T AUQ Engine
stock head
stock pistons and rods
GT 2871R a/r 0,6
Siemens 630cc Injectors
Bosch 044 fuel pump
MAF 3"
3" downpipe home made
2.75" exhaust home made
FMIC 
DV 007 Forge
EGR and Evap deleted
Fuel oktan EU 98
16,5 PSI



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fourth gear dyno's only!!


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

havent scanned it yet but just went today..
405whp 335tq @ 6000 rpm.. I made the guy only go to 6000.. if he would have went to 7500 rpm it should be up near 450whp.. thats on pump gas, and I havent even touched the eurodyne tune yet.. 
specs:
abd racing intake manifold
kinetic exhaust manifold
eurodyne 630cc file 
bullseye power s256
devils own w/m


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

here is the dyno sheet.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

how much boost?


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

20psi on the first pull with no meth, 25-27 on the second with meth..


----------



## fullongt1 (May 1, 2009)

cool.story.bro


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

overdubbed said:


> havent scanned it yet but just went today..
> 405whp 335tq @ 6000 rpm.. I made the guy only go to 6000..


not to be picky.... but this looks more like 380 @ 6k rpm.... 400 @ 6300 roughly.

JUST SAYIN.



overdubbed said:


> here is the dyno sheet.


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

umm.. no.. its 373 @ 7600 for the first run.. and then 405 @ 6300.. so yea ok if you were being picky at 6000 it was around 380.. i was just rounding because thats where I told him to stop.. the motor is full built and should be able to rev to 8000.. so 450 should be attainable.. still have to mess around with maestro a bit and see if i can free up some more hp.. then tune for more meth.. I think i can get near 500 with race gas..


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

Uni +2 Stock K03
V-Flow Short Ram Intake
3" TBE
Forge TIP
Forge Boost Hoses
Forge DV
Stage 3 / Alum Flywheel

First dyno Pulls done on a DYNOMite dyno.





3RD GEAR PULL @ 228.1WHP & 252.9WTQ

4TH GEAR PULL @ 229.8WHP & 263.8WTQ


next dyno trip so i could compare dyno pulls..

DYNOJET dyno, best was 210WHP & 245WTQ


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

overdubbed said:


> umm.. no.. its 373 @ 7600 for the first run.. and then 405 @ 6300.. so yea ok if you were being picky at 6000 it was around 380.. i was just rounding because thats where I told him to stop.. the motor is full built and should be able to rev to 8000.. so 450 should be attainable.. still have to mess around with maestro a bit and see if i can free up some more hp.. then tune for more meth.. I think i can get near 500 with race gas..


why did you only rev to 6k on a fully built motor? why wouldnt you see where you are now at the mid 7k range before messing around?


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

my boost gauge only goes to 25psi so I was hesitant to rev it out because i'm only speculating that it was at 27psi because it was just a little past the mark.. so thats all I felt comfortable with while not knowing how high it was boosting..


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

so log boost for a pull and see where it is....


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

overdubbed said:


> my boost gauge only goes to 25psi so I was hesitant to rev it out because i'm only speculating that it was at 27psi because it was just a little past the mark.. so thats all I felt comfortable with while not knowing how high it was boosting..


but i dont get why you wouldnt set it to 25 and rev the motor to what it can do, then like suggested you can log the boost levels and check them that way

just doesnt seem very useful to only rev to 6k on the dyno


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

it was a dyno day so I didnt have time to hook up a boost source or plug my laptop in to run a log.. I'm using an apexi avcr for my boost controller and i'm still figuring it out.. I have 2 settings and only really fully set up the 20psi setting the other one I just copied most of the setting over and turned it up a little so 27ish is just where it was going to.. I know it may sound stupid but it was also just me being a puss and not wanting to blow up a motor/turbo that I just spent 3 months building..


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

avcr is junk for our cars..for what you spent you could've gotten an electronic turbosmart boost controller.


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> avcr is junk for our cars..for what you spent you could've gotten an electronic turbosmart boost controller.


why is an avcr junk for our cars? :screwy: they are very good boost controllers. I think you may be thinking about an SAFC. Which are junk for our cars, but they are 2 totally different things


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are mine done on a Dyno Dynamics aka the "heart breaker" dyno 

207_whp_/245_wtq_

Mods:


stock turbo
stock injectors @ 2.5bar
Uni stage 2 @ 22_psi_
TIP
lower intercooler pipe
full 2.5" exhaust
3" catless downpipe
VAST water/meth - 1 nozzle
+4.5 deg timing


The 1st pull is without meth, the 2nd pull is with meth and +1% primary fuel and the 3rd pull is with meth and +2% primary fuel.

The dips in power on the second two runs are from wheel spin... there was rubber dust all over the rollers  Will try again when I've got my summer tires on :thumbup:


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

*VW Polo GTI 1.8Turbo *
- GT3071 0,64 a/r
- BDM exhaust manifold
- AGU intake manifold
- IE rods
- 3" BDM downpipe + 3" Blueflame catback
- Walbro 255l/h
- Forge FMIC
- Vibratechnics engine mounts
- BMC DIA air filter
- Forge DV
- South Bend stage 3 Clutch + Flywheel
- Pump gas
- REVO stage 3 software


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

hehe...bump meow:beer::wave:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

CTS 50 trim .63 AR 24psi
630cc siemens
Eurodyne 630 base file
3" B&B turbo back w. cat
neuspeed fmic (to small)
IE rods
the rest of the engine is stock AWP

some knock under boost, I need a bigger IC


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

343!! turn the boost up, play with timing and gooooo!! room for improvement in there.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see you got on the rollers Sabby, nice start :thumbup:

A meth kit will help those temps too.


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

sabbySC said:


> CTS 50 trim .63 AR 24psi
> 630cc siemens
> Eurodyne 630 base file
> 3" B&B turbo back w. cat
> ...



Def room for improvement. Instead of a bigger FMIC, why dont you try Meth Inj first?


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

648AWHP/480.5TRQ

2.0 06A block
small port head
Autronic SM4
Big Turbo 

Owned by Speeding-G60
Tuned by: Kevin Black
Block: Integrated Engineering


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

simon-says said:


> 648AWHP/480.5TRQ
> 
> 2.0 06A block
> small port head
> ...



Awesome numbers, congrats!

Curious why the small port head... are you getting better velocity through it over the large port?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 343!! turn the boost up, play with timing and gooooo!! room for improvement in there.


I want to but I'm no expert on tuning this thing. So I'll read more and play a bit until I can get some improvement.

Now I have to work some more and save some more as I want to go to a 3071 in the future, but I'd like to collect a few supporting mods first.

As for water meth, I will try it soon enough, but I'd prefer that the IC not be the weakest link. What kind of IAT's do you guys with bigger/better IC's see during a run?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the heat soak from a dyno is wwaaayy more than on the street. so i huge core, will help cool your charge better, but on the dyno...fans jsut can't replicate the airflow of haulign ass on a strip or the highway,etc.


do watermeth, you'll be incredibly happy you did.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> the heat soak from a dyno is wwaaayy more than on the street. so i huge core, will help cool your charge better, but on the dyno...fans jsut can't replicate the airflow of haulign ass on a strip or the highway,etc.
> 
> 
> do watermeth, you'll be incredibly happy you did.


Thanks for the advice Vegeta :beer:

I found an INA 70mm TB locally, so I'm going to pick it up and get a water meth setup to go with. I like the Devils Own kits that use the washer reservoir, since I'm a big fan of an OEM appearance under the hood. With a little luck and a little tuning, it should work out nicely.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

most excellent man, goo dluck!! should be dope. with some good tweaks, you should see mor elike 385whp 300ft.lbs better mpg and jsut a better ride


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Garrett 50trim .63ar T3T4
3" Downpipe to 2.5" catless to Borla Muffler
Eurodyne Maestro 
630cc injectors, e85
Greddy Profec B Type II @ 15/18 psi
Clutchmasters FX400
Forge 007 vent to atmosphere 
Custom IC plumbing, Ebay core.
forgot to scale the graph.. intake temps were lower then my k03s


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

looks like you got a bit of room to grow... 22 psi on E85 with a 63 a/r should net you well over 350whp. Hows your intank temps and ignition timing to redline look like?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Ignition timing at redline is at 13.5 degrees. Intake temps are below 65. When driving on street they are usually below 40. Also the afr dipped into 13s as soon as it hit boost then richened back down, when it ran at 25 psi that's why the numbers might of been low. But still had no knock.

What I'm thinking is dropping the afr to 11.9-12 and stabilizing it so there won't be fluctuations or make em insignificant. .


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Dyno'd my jetta with an automatic 4 speed in it yesterday.

Haven't scanned the sheet in but it came in at 159HP with 170 ft/lb of torque.

It took the shop a few runs to get a good tach signal setup so I think it was pretty heat soaked.

Stock programming
20psi of boost
2.0t coil packs
NGK BKR7E gapped at 0.040"
eBay downpipe
eBay Turbo Inlet Pipe
Eurojet MK4 1.8T OEM Discharge Pipe Kit
eBay SMIC


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

jeffcoan said:


> Dyno'd my jetta with an automatic 4 speed in it yesterday.
> 
> Haven't scanned the sheet in but it came in at 159HP with 170 ft/lb of torque.
> 
> ...


That gap is huge for that boost. I wonder what ur timing pull is...


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah. I'm going to buy new plugs and probably re-gap them to .038. I'm getting really bad boost breakup up top.

AFR was at 11.5:1 up top =\


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Well u are running 2.0t coils u should be good


----------



## Ev's (Mar 31, 2008)

K03s, 2.5" downpipe to Miltek catback, TIP, W/M


Those AFR's!..and that's without meth :facepalm:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I gotta get a new sheet.....

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

83.5mm bore 06a block. 
JE pistons 8.5:1 comp
Scat rods
AEG crank
AEB head unported
stock intake valves
supertech exhaust valves, single groove keepers
supertech springs and retainers
stock (new) hydraulic lifters
CAT 3658 cams
ID 2kcc injectors
dual 044's 
e85
LUGTRONIC ECU tuned by the one and only Kevin Black
Precision 6765 T4 .81 A/R....38psi


dyno was a mustang, then we just took the file and put it into the program Mr. Black had. Note the RPM pickup while ON the dyno was off, that drop in power up top steeply was actually the dyno operator blasting the rev limiter. car went [email protected] with a best MPH of 136.8 so far on the 4 passes i have made with it so far on 225 street tires. 

plans for the winter are a 66 wheel for the exhaust side of the turbo and stepping up to a .96 housing as well. would like to comfortably make 700awhp in the spring, and see what it will do with a hoosiers on all 4 corners down the 1/4

on 28 psi baseline pull we made 446/forgot the tq, 10 more psi on top of that we made what you see below. 

648/508


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

Gt3076r 
Ie rods
Stock head 
630cc unitronic 
26psi 
350hp,341tq
Did 2 runs but never pass 5.5k cuz my a/f was at 14.1 . I think my stock pump is taking a **** .


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

Stock APY 1.8t
Stock TB
Precision 6262 Billet BB .82 AR
Full Race T3 manifold
Tial 44
Precision 750 core
2.5" Alu IC pipes
Tial 50mm BOV
HEP intake manifold
HEP Fuel rail
Aeromotive FPR
4" Intake
1000cc Precision Inj
Eurodyne 1000cc file
Custom 3" exhaust 

Building the motor over the winter. 
Just for fun. :beer:

483hp 348tq


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

needs rods and more boost:beer:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

mystery chip 1.8t said:


> Stock APY 1.8t
> Stock TB
> Precision 6262 Billet BB .82 AR
> Full Race T3 manifold
> ...


lol wow not bad for stock head and throttle body


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> needs rods and more boost:beer:





MKIII_96 said:


> lol wow not bad for stock head and throttle body


Haha Thanks, I'm building the motor this winter. stock motor took it like a champ! 
Oh and it was the stock clutch too. just picked up a FX725 yesterday tho! cant wait for spring already!


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Wow. Not to derail the thread, but you converted the 2007 to a 1.8T? Cool.


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

StuMacLean said:


> Wow. Not to derail the thread, but you converted the 2007 to a 1.8T? Cool.


Nope, this was in the 2000 S3 I own. The 2007 A3 still has the FSI... Unfortunately haha


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

StuMacLean said:


> Wow. Not to derail the thread, but you converted the 2007 to a 1.8T? Cool.


pretty sure its the 2000 s3 that is pictured


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Yep, old idiot brain over here. Saw "S" and "2000" in the same sentence and thought Honda. Nevermind.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

FFE top mount 5857 turbo kit
Precision 46mm wastegate with stainless dump tube
FFE intake manifold
Hemi 80mm throttle body
FFE IC piping
Eurojet Race IC Core
FFE hidden catch can
FFE 3" stainless exhaust
2l stroker bottom end(Je pistons,Tuscan rods), w/FFE Race crank(fsi)
Clutchmasters FX400
AEB head lightly ported Full Ferrea valvetrain and autotech intake cam
IE timing kit
EFI Wizard 1000cc injectors
Bosch 044 fuel pump
-8 feed/-6 return line
Uni 1000cc file base file

Base file, no added timing, 93 pump gas, off the wastegate at 16/18psi
-****ty picture of the graph, just wanted to get the numbers

-467/357


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ sick numbers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

L.I.VW13 said:


> FFE top mount 5857 turbo kit
> Precision 46mm wastegate with stainless dump tube
> FFE intake manifold
> FFE IC piping
> ...


Finally Got it done huh....looks good man.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Finally Got it done huh....looks good man.



Been done for awhile now. Did this about 2 months ago. Just never posted the info/sheet.
Have cams, new brake setup and a new trans. Also ordering an nlr boost controller so I can really turn it up. I don't see why I can't hit 650 with a tuned ecu, more boost and race gas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Been done for awhile now. Did this about 2 months ago. Just never posted the info/sheet.
> Have cams, new brake setup and a new trans. Also ordering an nlr boost controller so I can really turn it up. I don't see why I can't hit 650 with a tuned ecu, more boost and race gas


looks good dude Im shooting for 550whp this winter....new cams and bigger turbo


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

L.I.VW13 said:


> FFE top mount 5857 turbo kit
> Precision 46mm wastegate with stainless dump tube
> FFE intake manifold
> Hemi 80mm throttle body
> ...


What happened to you being tuned by C. Miller on eurodyne?


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> What happened to you being tuned by C. Miller on eurodyne?


Like I said above, this dyno graph was from the second day the car was done. I already had the uni ecu(car is a sponsored uni car) and it was just used for the time being.

Miller is still tuning the car, we just haven't had a chance to get it going. He bugs me everyday about doing it, I see him everyday haha. The car is down getting the bay resprayed and a few other things. Once it's all done, it will be back on the rollers for more power:thumbup:


----------



## -03 tq (Jul 25, 2009)

Final tune.

1.8t bfb/aeb
na cams
Wiseco 82mm
eagle
70mm tb
custom exhaust/intake manifolds
1000cc ev14
me7.5 tune
38tial
hx35#16
506/548 @ ~1.8bar 101oct.


----------



## stevke (Dec 15, 2011)

2003 Skoda Octavia 1.8T (AUM)

Milltek TBE
Forge FMIC
APR R1 DV
Forge DV Relocation Kit
100 ROZ Fuel

everything else is stock



Radleistung = WHP


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

I think my numbers are low... opinions please? 

APR 3" Turbo back
Stratmosphere DV
AEM CAI
Unitronic Chipped Stage 2 Flash 


Spikes to 21psi holds at 15psi till about 5500rpms 

Made 208hp and 253tq peak


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i think they are low. i made 225whp and 276 wtq on uni stg 1+, with 3" turboback and a CAI


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i think they are low. i made 225whp and 276 wtq on uni stg 1+, with 3" turboback and a CAI


sure yours isnt a freak? or the CF is off? thats a **** ton, their flash isnt even rated that high


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ZachSav said:


> sure yours isnt a freak? or the CF is off? thats a **** ton, their flash isnt even rated that high


no, my car is not a freak. It ran strong. I should have gotten it dyno'd with uni stg 2 and the rest of the bolt on's but i never got around to it before i went BT

*edit maybe my car is a freak because she likes it rough


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> no, my car is not a freak. It ran strong. I should have gotten it dyno'd with uni stg 2 and the rest of the bolt on's but i never got around to it before i went BT
> 
> *edit maybe my car is a freak because she likes it rough


Those numbers aren't bad I made 217whp 312wtq spiking 24 psi on maestro suite and e85


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Those numbers aren't bad I made 217whp 312wtq spiking 24 psi on maestro suite and e85


:beer: also, i forgot to say there a plenty of people who put down "better" numbers than me on the k03s. my setup was average. 

*edit my runs and graphs from 2007 are on page 3


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Big_Tom said:


> my setup was average.


I'd say those numbers are above average. Oh wait you dyno'd in FL :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> I'd say those numbers are above average. Oh wait you dyno'd in FL :laugh:


but it was mid summer and at least 93F


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Never got a chance to redyno this setup but I thought I would post the numbers anyway.

CTS Kinetic top mount manifold 
precision 5031e JB turbo AKA 50trim .63a/r 
Eurodyne Maestro 630cc base file
Tial 38mm Wastegate 
Stock bottom end,AWP head and intake manifold
Custom 3inch SS Downpipe 
4 inch intake with a velocity stack
400hp intercooler core from Znex motorsport
Custom 2.5inch charge piping
APR R1 diverter valve
PagParts custom oil catch can










316whp @ 21ish psi









321whp @ 22 psi 









337whp @ 25ish psi ( I let off early being that I was unaware of my A/F)


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Those are decent numbers :beer:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> Never got a chance to redyno this setup but I thought I would post the numbers anyway.
> 
> CTS Kinetic top mount manifold
> precision 5031e JB turbo AKA 50trim .63a/r
> ...


Damn why is your spool so late?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

codergfx said:


> Damn why is your spool so late?


Maybe he's afraid for his bottom end. His description said he's still OEM rods.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

groggory said:


> Maybe he's afraid for his bottom end. His description said he's still OEM rods.


That makes sense, how's is he able to control spool? Using the boost duty of the n75? Because on my greddy controller my spool is same no matter what psi I set it to. Full spool by 4.3k 

Still on stock bottom end, made over 300wtq even on stock turbo... Made more with this one.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm gonna try and hop on the dyno again right after x-mas


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

that was my base file just tweaked a bit with no adjustments to the PID or timing maps. I had two massive exhaust leaks from my turbo to mani, and mani to head gaskets.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> that was my base file just tweaked a bit with no adjustments to the PID or timing maps. I had two massive exhaust leaks from my turbo to mani, and mani to head gaskets.


Now that makes sense. IM sure I can use the pid controller to make the spool go smoother.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

codergfx said:


> Now that makes sense. IM sure I can use the pid controller to make the spool go smoother.


PID control isn't going to get you a faster spool, it can profile your spoool to something slower than what you have but can't make something more that what you have.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

sabbySC said:


> PID control isn't going to get you a faster spool, it can profile your spoool to something slower than what you have but can't make something more that what you have.


i understand that exactly what i ment make it slower not faster lol


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ Those are decent numbers :beer:


Thanks I think I could have easily made more power with the adjustments I made to the file after the dyno of the base file. There was alot of room for improvment in my fueling and timing maps. Those exhaust leaks didn't help... I had no idea until I pulled the setup apart after the fire in October. Not to mention my walbro was on its way out.... Damn walbro's 

Setup will be seeing some major changes come this spring though  :thumbup:


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

did some AFR tuning and boost tuning tonight for some logging of this new SEM longitudinal manifold.

corrected was 716 awhp and 552 tq @ 40 psi. uncorrected was 742 awhp and 572 tq.

this is an off-the-shelf Integrated Engineering 2.0L stroker kit with H-beam rods even, and a ported AWP head.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Gt3071r, the rest is in my sig. The dip was from meth spraying too early. Fixed that but now got a different setup. It was 114 degrees fehrenheit when i dynoed that day it was on 22 psi




Also had an exhaust leak at wastegate, why spool was a bit late:wave:


Cant wait to dyno my new setupopcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

man i made 80 more whp on pump no meth,smallport and 630/3071, gonna be a drastic change for that 6262. when is your meth coming on?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

14 psi i think. Single nozzle right now... i need the t fitting from snow. I need to dyno with this 6262and tune the meth in. Also my ecu 02 sensor circuit is fried. So +25 fuel trims tille i send uni my new ecu


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected]/28psi on 92..should've pushed that 3071...such a great turbo


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah i should have, its in good hands now tho. I need a few more things then ill dyno. This setup. My ****ing battery keeps dying tho now:-(


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

29psi









2.0L 9.5:1 Je's 
Aeb with ferrea valves 
Cts 50 trim .63ar kit 
Uni 830 base file 
EJ race fmic kit 
Walbro in line 
5858 Dbb S cover being installed this weekend


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> 29psi
> 
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m544/eurojet1/IMAG0886.jpg
> 2.0L 9.5:1 Je's
> ...


guessing that 412whp was @ 7200
and full boost @ 5200

or 6700 and 4700 ?
?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that's kind of low in my eyes..i made more than that on a stock head awp,IE rods, SEM/80mm with a 3071 on [email protected]


hopefully there is some tweaking and solidifying on that car.



damn how i miss summit point and VIR :\


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> that's kind of low in my eyes..i made more than that on a stock head awp,IE rods, SEM/80mm with a 3071 on [email protected]
> 
> 
> hopefully there is some tweaking and solidifying on that car.
> ...


the guy i bought my kit from made 426whp @ 26 psi on this kit. IIRC he had rods, cams, intake mani, and w/m.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

what kit? i feel you. 423whp on 92 with my 3071 and such as i mentioned. no meth,cams,etc at that point. obviously making more these days, but anyway.

the above dyno is a 9.5:1 2 liter with a 5858 and 830's

that car should be sitting 450 [email protected]

but pushing right at/under 30psi and barely cresting 400. something is off and needs some love.


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> what kit? i feel you. 423whp on 92 with my 3071 and such as i mentioned. no meth,cams,etc at that point. obviously making more these days, but anyway.
> 
> the above dyno is a 9.5:1 2 liter with a 5858 and 830's
> 
> ...


I think the dyno posted was with a 50 Trim, he said the 5858 will be going on soon, or I'm misunderstanding his post.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> what kit? i feel you. 423whp on 92 with my 3071 and such as i mentioned. no meth,cams,etc at that point. obviously making more these days, but anyway.
> 
> the above dyno is a 9.5:1 2 liter with a 5858 and 830's
> 
> ...


the std journal bearing garrett cts 50 trim turbo kit. literally the kit i have on my car now, i bought it used from him


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ahh yes, it was on the 50trim. then that is where it should be.

my apologies:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ahh yes, it was on the 50trim. then that is where it should be.
> 
> my apologies:beer:


LOL its all good.....YA thats on the 50 Trim setup that has been on the car for 3 years 

This is going on this weekend..Hopefully


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mods on sig...

Dynojet









Mustang Dyno


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ nice :thumbup: Garrett or PTE turbo?


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ nice :thumbup: Garrett or PTE turbo?


 PTE...I guess one of the few lucky ones w/o problems he hehe


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

a4e3y5 said:


> PTE...I guess one of the few lucky ones w/o problems he hehe


lol


----------



## GLI-R (Dec 1, 2011)

3" CatLess Turboback Exhaust
Big Spectre Filter Short Ram Intake
Forge Splitter Diverter
Iridium XP Plugs
APR throttle body Hose
Stock ECU

201 Hp & 221 Ft-Lbs at the crank...
175 Hp & 201 Ft-Lbs at the wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*FrankenTurbo F21L on FSI stroker*

Here is a Mustang dyno result sent to me by an 034Motorsport customer.

The car:

B5-series Audi A4 (quattro)
2.0L stroker
AEB head
91 Octane
034 Motorsport custom file (20psi)

Dyno numbers reflect all-wheel-drive


----------



## speed.junkie.05.GLI (Sep 23, 2012)

Harry Sax said:


> did some AFR tuning and boost tuning tonight for some logging of this new SEM longitudinal manifold.
> 
> corrected was 716 awhp and 552 tq @ 40 psi. uncorrected was 742 awhp and 572 tq.
> 
> this is an off-the-shelf Integrated Engineering 2.0L stroker kit with H-beam rods even, and a ported AWP head.


you are an inspiration to us all! lol


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

HI
this week we start tune our 2005 seat ibiza 1.8T
we use build engine from QED-GT3566 turbocharger and ID 1000cc injector 
we are using oem ME7 ecu 
this was just the 3 file we try 98{93US} octane+W/M injection 
the tune made our friend Vince Saiya {Stealth Racing UK}
the first dyno we made was with 1.7bar boost we got 530WHP and 60KGM 
after 2 more file we sat the boost to 2.2bar and we got 680whp and 71KGM
we have new tune writing with more ignition and more twikes on the AFR to flat the dyno graph
i hope to finish the tuning next week with 750whp and 75kgm


----------



## franz (Jan 30, 2000)

current mods:
1987 gti (2100lbs wet no driver)
stock AWP engine with unknown mileage
2.5" turbo back exhaust with 2 resonators and a dual outlet rear muffler
mitsubishi evo8 intercooler (outlets modified and bov added to cold side end tank)
Garrett GT28r @ 20.5psi (internal 6psi wastegate)
3" compressor inlet
denso coil sticks with Bosch plugs gapped at .034"
93 octane pump gas

Life Racing F88 ecu (with closed loop knock and traction control upgrades)
closed loop lambda running in boost

dyno: 









engine bay:









25mph - 45mph acceleration run at 17psi (too cold for worthwhile traction at 20psi) was 1.823 seconds
60mph - 100mph acceleration run at 17psi (too cold for worthwhile traction at 20psi) was 4.502 seconds

4500rpm to 7250 rpm in third gear at 17psi 2.811 seconds

making some more changes over the winter and see what it will do with warmer tarmac.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

not bad numbers at all for that turbo :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Lol that's child's play for franz

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

speed.junkie.05.GLI said:


> you are an inspiration to us all! lol


i read he made more power..... surprisingly still on the small port head, too. 847 corrected all wheel horsepower and like 611 torque. and 47+ pounds of boost too!


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

Need some input on this....
1.8t stock internals, stock head

ebay turbo. 
EMUSA t3/t4 50trim .50 ar (claimed)
fmic
630cc injectors
tune done by
atp 3" downpipe atp manifold
20psi

made 260hp and 266tq...

the hp dive bombs after 5k... input?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Where's my buddy in Israel? 

Here's what I've got. Not my car but it's my tuning. We still need to get it back on the dyno with the dyno set over 7000rpms. Needless to say, 535whp is our goal at 30psi, if we make more... good!










There's videos too and cool pics of his car, hopefully he chimes in! :beer:


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

im here  :thumbup:
spec list: 
Engine: awp 1.8t. (9.5.1)
Engine harness: stock me7
Piston/rods: stock pistons with I.E rods
Head work: aeb head big port, i.e springs and retainers kit,arp bolts
Cams:stock
Intake manifold: i.e with 80mm thorttle body
Maf 3 ( audi tt225)
Exhaust manifold: full race t3
Turbo: 3076.82ar
castum full exhaust 3
Fuel injectors:genesis 2 1000cc
Fuel presure: 3 bar stock
Fuel pump: walbro 255
Boostcontroller: greddy profec b


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

DMVDUB said:


> Where's my buddy in Israel?
> 
> Here's what I've got. Not my car but it's my tuning. We still need to get it back on the dyno with the dyno set over 7000rpms. Needless to say, 535whp is our goal at 30psi, if we make more... good!
> 
> ...





Leonturbo said:


> im here  :thumbup:
> spec list:
> Engine: awp 1.8t. (9.5.1)
> Engine harness: stock me7
> ...


On ethanol?


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

Is your car strap down? 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## VeaDoubleYou (Apr 17, 2014)

2003 1.8t AWP
3 inch downpipe with hi-flow cat
2.5 magnaflow cat-back
Forge 007 DV
CAI
Stock intercooler
Unitronic Stage 2 tune
----
195 Hp & 228 Ft-Lbs at the wheels
On dynojet


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

TorqTube said:


> Is your car strap down?
> 
> Sent from my Portable


me???? yes it was........


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*MixedFlow FrankenTurbo F21T*










AWP Jetta Wagon
Ebay FMIC
Ebay 3" Exhaust
AGU wide-port intake manifold
Deatschwerks in-tank 65v fuel pump
Eurodyne Maestro software
MixedFlow FrankenTurbo F21T hybrid turbocharger



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Who says wagons are slow?


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

20150717_201310 by Josh Baskin, on Flickr






thinking about getting off meth an just going E85....:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

We should make a top ten list and stick it.

Greg? :wave:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Gulfstream said:


> We should make a top ten list and stick it.
> 
> Greg? :wave:


Maybe we can run a poll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

A poll whether to have a top ten list or not?

Could include turbo, cams and fuel with a link to the dyno sheet.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> We should make a top ten list and stick it.
> 
> Greg? :wave:


This is a good idea... if we need a poll, lets roll on it. Should link each of the top ten to their dyno sheets :thumbup:


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

VeaDoubleYou said:


> 2003 1.8t AWP
> 3 inch downpipe with hi-flow cat
> 2.5 magnaflow cat-back
> Forge 007 DV
> ...


when i ran uni stage 2 with 3" TB i put down 210whp & 245wtq... short ram intake, TIP, 007 DV, stock side mount....


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Adding my last dyno in here for reference.

Catcams 3651, PPT5935R, E85 fuel = 637awhp


----------

